#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-10
<hale> سلام
<ali__> Salam
<ali__> chetory mitonam telnet to ubuntu close konam
<ali__> chetory mitonam telnet to ubuntu close konam
<hale> hi
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha kasi hast soale mohem daram
<miadbahrami> >?
<miadbahrami> ubuntulog_, salam hastid
 * miadbahrami  salam be ye python kar ba resume khoob niyazmandim
<milad_> sallam
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi hast ye kocholo to ajax komak kone
<hale> ?
<zorin> sallam
<zorin> yani kesi nis
<zorin> alooooooooooooooo
<ressney> salam
<shsh> salam
<shsh> man baraye tamire grubam komak mikham
<shsh> vista daram, linux ham daram ruye systemam
<shsh> vali be vista dastresi nadaram
<shsh> va etefaghan faghat vistam ra mikham
<SterniX> salam shsh
<shsh> salam
<SterniX> sorry emrooz khone nabodam
<SterniX> alan behet migam grub ro chi kar koni
<shsh> ma'aleE nist, mamnun
<SterniX> shsh biya pm lotfan
<shsh> chetori bayad bazesh konam?
<shsh> salam, man niaz be tamir grub daram, ye meghdaram forie, kasi hast dar in zamine kar karde bashe?
<shsh> salam, man niaz be tamir grub daram, ye meghdaram forie, kasi hast dar in zamine kar karde bashe?
<shsh> salam, man niaz be tamir grub daram, ye meghdaram forie, kasi hast dar in zamine kar karde bashe?
<SterniX> shsh hasti?!
<shsh_> dkd
<SterniX> shsh_
<shsh_> jenabe St
<SterniX> biyam pm shsh_
<shsh_> bale
<the-light> shsh_: wiki e ubuntu kamel tozih dade
<shsh_> link mishe bedid?
<the-light> shsh_: grub version esh chande?
<shsh_> nemidunam az koja befahmam? linuxam 10 e
<the-light> ubuntu 10? 10 o chande?
<the-light> shsh_: ls /boot/grub/   khorujie in command ro yeja paste konin bedin behem
<shsh_> 915resolution.mod            gcry_rmd160.mod     part_sun.mod acpi.mod                     gcry_seed.mod       parttool.lst affs.mod                     gcry_serpent.mod    parttool.mod afs_be.mod                   gcry_sha1.mod       password.mod afs.mod                      gcry_sha256.mod     password_pbkdf2.mod aout.mod                     gcry_sha512.mod     pbkdf2.mod ata.mod                      gcry_tiger.mod      pci.mod at
<the-light> shsh_: esmamo benevis ta bebinam chizi neveshti
<the-light> shsh_: ina tu pushe grub bud??
<SterniX> the-light dorst shod ;) alan to vista hastesh
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: the-light salam
<SterniX> khobi vahid ?!
<SterniX> vahid dishab karit dashtam, nabodi
<SterniX> vahid inhafte lug nist na
<shsh_> <the-light> hal shod, mamnunam
<vahid> SterniX: chera nist?
<vahid> SterniX: inhafte nist ke
<shsh_> khodahafez
<the-light> SterniX: khubest ;)
<SterniX> hamon hads mizadam :D
<SterniX> the-light dahanam saf shod, ta ye grub ro tanzimatesho begam :/
<vahid> SterniX: grub 2?
<SterniX> are vahid grub2
<SterniX> tahala tanzim nakarde boodam
<vahid> SterniX: mozakhrafe
<SterniX> grub yeki khob bod
<SterniX> in yeki sahkte
<vahid> SterniX: halet khobe?
<SterniX> na vahid
<SterniX> nemidonam engar khobe vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: ziyad poshte computer mishini
<SterniX> na vahid
<SterniX> hype khordam
<SterniX> maze sharbat sine midad
<SterniX> alanam ye ghave mikham
<SterniX> kesi vasam dorst nemikone
<SterniX> sudo make ham javab nemide :(
<vahid> SterniX: say kon mostaghel bashi
<vahid> SterniX: manam chaeee mikham vali nist
<SterniX> sudo kill -9 `pidof vahid`
<SterniX> :D
<SterniX> in vase mostaghel boodanet bood :D
<vahid> SterniX: dirooz az debian email vasam omade bood ke ye tagirati toye version 6 dadan
<SterniX> vahid che taghiri?1
<vahid> SterniX: bezar bebinam
<vahid> SterniX: alan yadam nist
<vahid> SterniX: hanooz pakesh nakardam
<SterniX> vahid man beramo biyam
<SterniX> beram ye ghave dorst konam
<vahid> SterniX: subject esh ine 	
<vahid> Updated Debian 6.0: 6.0.3 released
<SterniX> man ke vahid debian nesfish wheezy/sid hast
<SterniX> nesfish squeeze 6.0
<SterniX> :D
<vahid> SterniX: n9 ham ke omad
<SterniX> are vahid shenidam
<SterniX> timyt migoft
<SterniX> man aslan nemidonam chi hast :D
<vahid> SterniX: eshghe mane
<vahid> SterniX: pas mokheto khorde
<vahid> SterniX: on n900 dare
<vahid> SterniX: geymatesh 1.2
<SterniX> are midonam n900 dare
<SterniX> vali goaft ke omade
<SterniX> yeko khordie polshe ina engar
<vahid> 1.2
<SterniX> are yechi to in mayeha
<SterniX> vahid mage chiye in goshi?
<vahid> http://narenji.ir/3372
<SterniX> vahid site nade, hese didane sitero nadaram
<SterniX> khopdet tozih bede :D
<vahid> SterniX: halam gerefte shod
<SterniX> chera vahid ?!
<SterniX> mikhay berim jjam shim bezanimesh!?
<vahid> SterniX: midoni chi shode, in nokia gara bood n9 ro ba meego bede biroon
<vahid> SterniX: alan neveshtee k bad az chan vaght be microsoft mohajerat mikone
<vahid> SterniX: aslan dige nemiarze
<SterniX> hmm
<vahid> SterniX: nokia ba microsoft garadade hamkari baste
<SterniX> are shenidma
<SterniX> bede beston kardan dige
<SterniX> M$ ke kheilie zede FLOSS hastesh
<vahid> SterniX: vali tajobam azine ke chera meego ro vel kard
<SterniX> vahid pool :D
<vahid> SterniX: pool nadare akhe, shart mibandam age meego bood kheili foroshesh bishtar mishod
<SterniX> na vahid dare
<SterniX> to ro karo mibini
<SterniX> alan M$ az patent haye android mikhad bokhore
<SterniX> jori ke zamin gir beshe
<SterniX> midonesti vahid age ye sherkat bege agha man poole patent ro nemidam
<SterniX> taraf ke patent dare mitone biyad az moshtaraiyay sherkat
<SterniX> shekayat kone?!
<vahid> az moshtari dige chera
<SterniX> nemidonam ghanone patent hast
<SterniX> masaln age man
<SterniX> patetn konam ke saf neshastn ro sandaly ro
<SterniX> bad to sherkat sandali sazi hasti
<SterniX> begma bayad vase injor neshtan pool bedi to begi na
<SterniX> man miram az harki sandalito gerfte poolesho migiram :D
<vahid> akharesh nafahmidam meego shod ya windows
<SterniX> vahid ye sokhanrani stallman dare kheili jalebe
<SterniX> The University of Calgary, Canada anjamesh dade
<vahid> SterniX: ahan
<SterniX> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/essays-and-articles.html section "Patents"
<SterniX> http://endsoftpatents.org/
<vahid> SterniX: paziyashod dl kardam
<SterniX> torrentesho gom kardam
<SterniX> vali kheili ghashang mige
<SterniX> taraf ghanon tesla ro vardashte bood patetnt karde bood
<SterniX> :D
<vahid> SterniX: linkesh kodome dl konam
<SterniX> nemidonam
<SterniX> vaysta searh konam
<SterniX> vahid
<SterniX> http://1337x.org/torrent/107006/Richard-Stallman-Patents-Barriers-to-development/
<vahid> mersi
<SterniX> np vahid
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1 :D
<WhiteCrow1> SterniX: salam
<SterniX> vahid ghavehe gand bood :(
<SterniX> khab avar bood :((
<vahid> ;)
<SterniX> disham ye maghale khondam to webshahr
<SterniX> hes kardam
<SterniX> in 45min dighe omramo dige hichvaght nemitonam jobran konam
<SterniX> khozavaliti nevehste bood vahid dar hade nemidonam chiichi
<vahid> rajebe chi?
<SterniX> RMS dar bare Jobs chi gofte bood
<SterniX> gofte bood hazyon goihaye RMS
<SterniX> va inke RMS az linux tarfdari mikone
<vahid> ahan etefaghan didam
<SterniX> riyazi mahz shenidi vahid ?!
<SterniX> on darivari mahz bood :D
<vahid> SterniX: 2 khate avalesho khondam fahmidam chiye badesh nakhondam
<SterniX> comment haye besiyar jalebi dasht
<SterniX> yaro rafte mahsolate apple gerfte
<SterniX> bad mige agha open source zede apple o ina
<vahid> SterniX: aare etefaghan emrooz dashtam ba raesam to sherkat bahs mikardam
<SterniX> vahid masaln kesi nist bege, aslan Mac OSX az neXtStep omade
<vahid> SterniX: apple kharide fek mikone kheili karee gashangi karde, hesabi topidam behesh
<SterniX> bad hasteye macOSx darwin opensource hast
<SterniX> opendarwin
<SterniX> nkh ye harfe jalebi zad
<SterniX> goft folder .gnome2 to home apple chi kar mikone :D
<vahid> :)
<SterniX> midoni jalebe taraf windows ghofl shikaste migire
<SterniX> bad eda khodaie mikone
<SterniX> behesh mikham begam
<SterniX> to biya pooleesho bede 300-400+ dollar ro
<SterniX> bad bego khobe ya na :D
<vahid> SterniX: man ke emroz hesabi bahsam shod natije gereftam bahs fayde nadare
<SterniX> na vahid fayde nadare
<SterniX> bahs mikoni migi dari aghidato beheshon tahmil mikoni
<SterniX> taraf ke delesh nasokhte ke vahid
<vahid> SterniX: taraf hanooz mafhoome free software ro nafahmide bad rajebesh nazar mide
<SterniX> age khodaie kesi delesh misokht ma vazemon in nabood
<SterniX> are dige vahid
<SterniX> man hanoz ke hanoze edea nemikonam freesoftware masraf mikonam :D
<vahid> SterniX: harchi goftam baba joon apple dare az usr ha jasosi mikone to kateshon naraft
<SterniX> vahid mige khob bokone
<SterniX> midoni maslan password tarafo bebini 123456 hast
<SterniX> hala masalan in password cheghad ghaviye?!!
<vahid> SterniX: na dige harfesh in bood ke khob age ham bokone hageshe chon apple gashange!
<SterniX> vahid bad bego khob taraf miyad axato pakhsh mikone, pas hagheshe chon karesh ghashange dige
<SterniX> system amniyatito dor zade
<SterniX> age injoriye man be sorate maherane biyam to khonat dorbin vasl konam
<SterniX> pas haghame?
<vahid> SterniX: vaziyat kharab tare miri daftare taraf mibini ro mizesh zade password: 123456 user: esme khodesh :D
<SterniX> are az ina ziyade vahid :D
<vahid> SterniX: bad jaleb inek age to daftaresh nabashe user pass esh yadesh nist
<SterniX> vahid ye chize jaleb tar :D
<SterniX> yadam raft :D
<SterniX> vaysa
<SterniX> ah ydam raft :(
<vahid> SterniX: harfe akhar : apple male ahmaghast
<SterniX> na vahid harkasi haghi dare
<SterniX> har kas mitone entekhab kone
<SterniX> benazare man gui apple shahkare va rahat
<SterniX> vali be che gheymati?!!
<SterniX> masalan migan RMS zede cloud hast
<SterniX> khob yeki nist bege
<SterniX> to chera ejaze midi har nane ghamari file hato bekhone?
<vahid> SterniX: benazare man bayad kheili radikal ba in bahs barkhord kard richard ham harfe khobi zade bood, ba inke kheili ha narahat shodan az harfesh man bahash movafegam
<SterniX> benazaram M$ office barname khobiye, kheili behtar az openoffice hastesh
<SterniX> vali man bazam az libreoffice estefade mikonam
<vahid> SterniX: apple bishtar az windows be user hash zolm mikone
<SterniX> yadam omad chiyo mikhsatam begam
<SterniX> :D
<SterniX> midoni jalebe vahid :D
<SterniX> degaht kon
<SterniX> to age ye barname khafano bedi biroon
<SterniX> be sorate free
<SterniX> ham free az in freedom
<SterniX> ham az gratis
<SterniX> hame menat mizaran saret in chiye
<SterniX> ah chera injash onjoriyo gheyre
<SterniX> hala ye barname por az bug
<SterniX> por az zagharti
<SterniX> va kheili sade ke az ino on copy kardiyo
<SterniX> bede biroon vasash khoda toman pool bede
<SterniX> sare poshtibani menat bezar
<SterniX> va gheyre
<vahid> SterniX: are
<SterniX> taraf ta kamar vasat kham mishe
<SterniX> koli ehteram mizare vasat
<SterniX> to menat mizari saresho ina :D
<vahid> SterniX: dige on dorran  besar omade
<SterniX> na vahid hanoz hastesh
<vahid> SterniX: bebin alan ubuntu ke man estefade mikonam ba compiz o unity o chizaye be nazare man ba apple reghabat dare az nazare gashangi
<vahid> SterniX: motmaen bash chan sal dige ubuntu kheili gashangtar az apple mishe
<SterniX> bazam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: vali motasefane mardom azin khabar nadaran ta migi linux hame on safe siyahe be khatereshon miyad
<SterniX> alan boro bekhon
<SterniX> hame migan ah chera intoriye in ah chera ontori
<SterniX> midoni vahid
<SterniX> age ekhtesari bashe
<SterniX> begi hamini ke hast
<SterniX> hame bah baho chah chah mikonan
<vahid> SterniX: na in farhang chan sal dige az bein mire
<SterniX> shayad vahid
<SterniX> vali felan bayad sokhto sakht :D
<vahid> are
<vahid> man beram bekhabam
<SterniX> ok shab khosh vahid
<SterniX> khoshal shodam :D
<vahid> SterniX: toham ziyad poshte computer nashin
<vahid> SterniX: tafrihate dige ham hast
<SterniX> vahid man az bachegi neshtam :D
<vahid> SterniX: movazebe salamatit bash
<SterniX> tafrihate dige afsordegi mozmen miyare vahid :D
<SterniX> vahid alan daram ketab mikhonam :D
<vahid> SterniX: felan :)
<SterniX> bedroud vahid ):
<SterniX> :) **
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-11
<keramat> salam
<aliz74> salam
<miadbahrami> salam bache ha mikham ba dooribin handicam  ba usb  too ubuntu record begiram soft moarefi konid lotfan
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<SterniX> salam WhiteCrow1
<SterniX> salam vahid
<SterniX> vahid hasi?!
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<vahid> SterniX: jonam?
<SterniX> vahid ba nfs kar kardi?
<vahid> SterniX: network file system?
<SterniX> ari vahid
<vahid> SterniX: na
<vahid> SterniX: tahala bekaram nayomade
<SterniX> vahid faghat server message block?
<vahid> SterniX: chi?
<SterniX> vahid ba smb (samba) faghat kar kardi?!
<vahid> SterniX: are ba samba kar kardam
<SterniX> vahid chera nfs estefade nakardi
<vahid> SterniX: khob niyazesho ehsas nakardam
<SterniX> nesbat be smb maziyat nadare vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: chon man server hay win ham dargir boodam majboor az samba estefade konam, khodam aslan az samba khosham nemiyad
<vahid> SterniX: smb vase microsoft e khob maloome chiye, az onvar samba smb ro naghes piyade sazi karde, hala bebin dige chi mishe :D
<vahid> SterniX: ye chize mozakhraf
<SterniX> vahid mage windows nfs ro poshtibane nemikone?!
<vahid> SterniX: na benazaram nfs kamelan linux e
<SterniX> unix i vahid :D
<vahid> SterniX: are
<vahid> SterniX: male sun e
<SterniX> khoda biyamorz vahid :D
<vahid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGkNiRFwmOg&feature=related
<vahid> SterniX: filter shekan nadaram natoonestam in page ro bebinam
<SterniX> maanm nadaram
<SterniX> vaysa ssh tunneling konam
<SterniX> vasat mikhad dl konamesh vahid ?
<vahid> SterniX: na haji
<vahid> SterniX: mohem nist ziyad
<SterniX> vahid dige gerftamesh
<vahid> SterniX: khodam ham nemidonam chiye
<vahid> SterniX: titresh baram jaleb bood hates the iBad
<vahid> iBad hamoon iPad e :)
<SterniX> fahmidam
<SterniX> :D
<SterniX> vahid
<SterniX> emialeto /notice kon dl shod vasat berfestam
<vahid> SterniX: nemikhad haji
<vahid> SterniX: goftam ke nemikhad dl koni
<SterniX> dl kardamesh dige vahid
<SterniX> hala chera tarof mikoni
<vahid> SterniX: chan m bod?
<SterniX> 16
<SterniX> ok vahid
<vahid> SterniX: mersi
<SterniX> soratesh paeene 16Mb hastesh nehidonam chera
<SterniX> vahid dl shod vasat mifrestamesh
<vahid> SterniX: ok harvaght tonesti befrest
<SterniX> alan ke daram ye sorate sarsam avare 11KB/s dl mikonam
<SterniX> vahid java baladi?
<vahid> SterniX: na man yekam c baladam
<vahid> SterniX: vaghte khabe man fara resid :)
<vahid> SterniX: shab khosh, movazebe khodet bash
<SterniX> shab khosh vahid
<SterniX> farda becheck maileto
<SterniX> salamat bashi vahid
<SterniX> shabet aftabi
<SterniX> khabaye rangi bebini
<vahid> SterniX: bashe
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-12
<h2010n> Salam
<h2010n> Chtori mitonam az apt-get toye arch estefade konam??
<sobhdam> سلام
<sobhdam> يك سوال برنامه نويسي پي اچ پي دارم
<sobhdam> براي دانلود فايل از روي سرور از چه تابعي بايد استفاده كنيم؟
<sobhdam> كسي هست به سوال من جواب بده؟
<mahdy> sobhdam: بگو
<mahdy> sobhdam: منظورت از دانلود فایل از روی سرور چیه ؟
<sobhdam> mahdy: فرض كنيد چند تابع را روي سرور باگذاري كرديم
<mahdy> خب
<sobhdam> mahdy: توي يك برنامه كه با پي اچ پي نوشته شده
<mahdy> sobhdam: تابع بارگذاری کردی ؟ یعنی چی ؟
<sobhdam> mahdy: يك برنامه را با پي اچ پي نوشتيم
<mahdy> sobhdam: خب
<mahdy> sobhdam: بعد
<sobhdam> mahdy: و يك فايل رو اپلود كرديم
<mahdy> sobhdam: خب
<sobhdam> mahdy: حالا مي خواهيم به كاربر امكان دانلود بدهيم
<mahdy> sobhdam: خب
<sobhdam> mahdy: كدي كه بايد براي دانلود نوشته شود چطوري هست
<mahdy> sobhdam: ino ke baladi ? http://php.net/manual/en/function.move-uploaded-file.php
<sobhdam> mahdy:منظورتون اپلود فايله؟
<sobhdam> mahdy: آره دانلود فايل رو انجام دادم
<mahdy> sobhdam: آره . بعد از آپلود یه جای دیگه میبریش که کاربر دسترسی دانلود داشته باشه
<mahdy> sobhdam: سوالتو خوب مطرح نمیکنی
<mahdy> sobhdam: هدف نهاییت رو بگو
<sobhdam> mahdy: يعني براي دانلود بايد از لينك استفاده كنم؟
<mahdy> sobhdam: نمیفهمم چی میخوای دقیقا
<mahdy> sobhdam: پس از چی میخوای استفاده کنی ؟
<mahdy> sobhdam: بعد این سوالا ربطش به اوبونتو چیه ؟
<sobhdam> mahdy: ايا براي انجام دانلود و اپلود فايل از روي سرور واقعي نياز به تنظيماتي هم هست؟
<mahdy> sobhdam: خیر
<mahdy> sobhdam: یه صفحه کلید استاندارد هم برای ویندوزت نصب کن
<sobhdam> mahdy: من سوالم را توي انجمن مطرح كردم خيلي وقت پيش اما جاوب ندادند
<sobhdam> mahdy: در ضمن آقا مهدي من با دبيان كار مي كنم
<mahdy> sobhdam: جدی ؟ اونوقت کدوم دبیانه که ی  فارسیش عربیه ؟
<sobhdam> mahdy: يعني چي؟
<mahdy> sobhdam: اون دوتا نقطه ی زیر ی رو ببین
<sobhdam> mahdy: اين جا كاپيوتر دانشگاه مال من نيست
<mahdy> sobhdam: این یعنی ویندوزه
<mahdy> sobhdam: آها
<sobhdam> mahdy: به هر حال از راهنمايي تون ممنونم
<mahdy> sobhdam: پس برای کامپیوتر دانشگاه کیبرد استاندارد نصب کن :)
<mahdy> sobhdam: ببین
<mahdy> sobhdam: سوالت گنگه
<mahdy> sobhdam: کلا نمیفهمم چی میخوای
<mahdy> sobhdam: اگه هدف نهاییت رو بگی شاید بهتر بشه کمک گرد
<free-sinusx> salam
<free-sinusx> aloo
<ehsan_> vahid:salam.man linux nasb kardam va win 7 dge bala nemiad.fek konam nashnakhtash va boot repair mikhad che konam?
<vahid> ehsan_: ba bootloader bayad kar koni! bebin chi dari grub dari?
<ehsan_> az j mamnonam.bebeakhshid grub chie?
<ehsan_> vahid:az j mamnonam.bebeakhshid grub chie?
<vahid> ehsan_: moshakhas mikone che kernel e moge roshan shodan bala biyad
<vahid> ehsan_: boot manager
<ehsan_> vahid:ye chand ta neveshte miad va ye donash win loader ke miram tosh mige bayad recovery koni
<ehsan_> vahid:man linux ra nasbidam vali badash boote win 7 ro laptopam nemishnase
<vahid> ehsan_: linux chi nasb kardi?
<ehsan_> ubuntu
<vahid> ehsan_: 10 , 11, ? kodom?
<ehsan_> 10.4
<SterniX> akh man taze beyeki komak kardam bootloadersho dorst kone
<SterniX> asabesho nadaram
<vahid> :)
<vahid> SterniX: 10.4 rahate ha
<vahid> SterniX: begoo
<SterniX> grub 2 dahanomo saf kard vahid
<SterniX> ehsan_ grub2 dari?!
<vahid> SterniX: grub 2 nist toye 10.4
<SterniX> motmani vahid ?
<SterniX> age on nist to menu.lst ezafe kon
<vahid> SterniX: na :)
<ehsan_> agha vahid ye soal.mikham az internet narmafzar begiram va internetam proxy dare .chetori mitonam terminalamo dorost konam?
<vahid> ehsan_: age ba apt mikhay dl koni bayad tanzimesh koni ke tanzimatesh to internet hast
<ehsan_> proxy dakhelie daneshgast...
<vahid> ehsan_: moshkeli nadare
<ehsan_> khob vaghti mikham ya narm afzaro nasb konam mige:Network is unreachable
<vahid> ehsan_: http://www.edugeek.net/forums/nix/7519-apt-get-proxy.html
<vahid> SterniX: emrooz internet daghone
<ehsan_> ahga vahid man mikham boot repairo nasb konam har kar mikonam nemitonam terminalamo doros konam rahe dge bara dl kardanesh nis?
<vahid> ehsan_: chera natoonesti?
<vahid> ehsan_: khob package haro dasti dl kon.
<vahid> ehsan_: toye file /etc/apt/sources.list yeseri site hast ke onja mitooni package haro dl koni
<ehsan_> codaro ke mizanam minevise:command not found
<vahid> ehsan_: kodom command ro mizani?
<ehsan_> taghriban hamaro zadam
<ehsan_> export
<vahid> ehsan_: ahan
<vahid> ehsan_: onkaro ke migam bokon
<vahid> ehsan_: toye google search koni mitooni rahnamaee peyda koni man internetam kharabe emrooz natoonestam search konam
<vahid> ehsan_: ino too google search kon proxy setting in apt
<SterniX> vahid rasti ye karet dashtam
<ehsan_> merc ahgha vahid
<vahid> SterniX: jonam
<vahid> ehsan_: khahesh mikonam
<SterniX> vahid behet migam, alan daram ye ketab mikhonam
<SterniX> inja neveshtam ke azat beporsam
<vahid> ok
<SterniX> man felan beram biron
<ehsan_> vahid:migam agha vahid man bayad in filo ejra konam ta doros she dge vali ejra ke mikonam nemishe har ja ham ke raftam hamineexport http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyhost:port/
<ehsan_> pas che konam?
<ehsan_> exporthttp_proxy=http://username:password@proxyhost:port/
<ehsan_> ubuntu 10.4 daram
<ehsan_> sernix:salam.man bayad in filo ejra konam ta proxim doros she dge vali ejra ke mikonam nemishe har ja ham ke raftam hamineexport
<SterniX> awdads
<psychicist__> hi SterniX
<SterniX> hi psychicist__
<SterniX> how are u?
<psychicist__> I am fine, thanks
<psychicist__> but I have been really busy with university, so I can't be online much
<psychicist__> how are you?
<SterniX> im ok sorta thanx
<psychicist__> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-13
<Folcon> سلام.برای اضافه نمودن تقویم جلالی به ابونتو ۱۱.۰۴ قسمت add to panel وجود نداره چی کار باید کرد
<Folcon> چرا هیچ کسی جواب نمیده
<folcon> برای افزودن تقویم جلالی به ابونتو ۱۱.۰۴ کزینهadd to panel  وجود نداره چی کار کنم
<hale> salam
<hale>  chetor mitonam list eth haye down ro bebinam
<hale> va chetor mitonam list hameye eth yae up and down ro bebinam va begam plug in hast ya na?
<free-sinusx> سلام
<free-sinusx> می خوام صفحه ورودی اوبونتو 1104 را عوض کنم کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<maour> free-sinusx: velesh kon dige, boro 11.10 ro nasb kon
<free-sinusx> نیومده که هنوز
<maour> chera dige, release shod zaheran
<maour> aha meske ta chand sa@ dige release mishe
<maour> join #ubuntu-release-party
<maour> anyway
<maour> free-sinusx: kodoom safhe manzoorete ?
<maour> che shekliye ?
<free-sinusx> شما 1110 رو مگه نصب کردی؟
<maour> na
<maour> man ubuntu nadaram :p
<free-sinusx> میگم خوب من رو سایتشم
<free-sinusx> هنوز خبری نیست
<maour>  No, it is NOT out yet! | 11.10 will be released by 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands on Thursday
<free-sinusx> ‍پس چی داری آریوس؟
<maour> free-sinusx: na , mohem nist , soaleto bechasb
<maour> ;)
<free-sinusx> صفحه لاگین
<maour> kde ya gnome ?
<maour> free-sinusx: esmesh splash screen hast, google kon
<maour> too kde bayad beri too setting
<maour> configure your desktop
<free-sinusx> گنوم
<free-sinusx> ممنون
<maour> workspace appearance
<maour> gnome ro neydoonam vali too hamin mayehast
<free-sinusx> ممنون
<nkh> free-sinusx: salam
<free-sinusx> salam
<nkh> free-sinusx: LightDM hast ?
<nkh> free-sinusx: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<free-sinusx> bale
<nkh> free-sinusx: دقیقا کجاشو می‌خوای عوض کنی؟
<free-sinusx> splash screen
<nkh> free-sinusx: ینی اون که موقع بوت میاد؟ یا حین بوت میاد؟ یا صفحه لاگین؟ :دی
<free-sinusx> با برنامه slim که خواستم این کار رو کنم یونیتی خراب شد و دیگه بالا نیامد
<free-sinusx> لاگین
<nkh> free-sinusx: آها
<nkh> این که می‌گی
<nkh> لاگین منیجر هست نه اسپلش
<nkh> لاگین منیجر خودش GDM هست
<nkh> Slim هم یه لاگین منیجر دیگس
<nkh> بازم از این چیزا داریم ولی خب نصب یکیش ممکنه اون یکیه رو خراب کنه
<nkh> تم اینا عوض می‌شه ، اما جی‌دی‌ام نسخه جدید که ۳-۴ توزیع اخیر اوبونتو روش هست به اون صورت قیافش عوض نمی‌شه فقط عکس پشتش و تم خود پنجره و آیکوناشو می‌تونی عوض کنی (فعلا البته ! )
<nkh> free-sinusx: الان مشکلت حل شده؟ می‌تونی لاگین کنی اصلا یا نه ؟
<free-sinusx> تو synaptic هست؟
<nkh> free-sinusx: من واسه این کار یه بار قبلا جی‌دی‌ام رو داون گرید کردم خیلی دردسر داشت
<nkh> چی تو سیناپتیک هست ؟
<nkh> :-/
<free-sinusx> جی دی ام
<nkh> اون دیفالت نصبه
<nkh> همونه که رو خودش هست
<nkh> الان شما گفتی اسلیم نصب کردی، سیستمت باید یه کم به هم ریخته باشه الان نه  ؟
<free-sinusx> متاسفانه سیستم رو دوباره نصب کردم
<nkh> آو
<nkh> اوکی
<free-sinusx> ولی صفحه ورودی واقعا ضایع هست وی خوام عوضش کنم
<nkh> اگه فقط اسلیم رو حذف می‌کردی درست می‌شد (تضمین نمی‌کنم اتفاق بدی بعد از حذفش نیفته‌ها :دی )
<free-sinusx> حالا تو 1110 کمی بهتر شده احتمالا این جور که تو عکسهاش میشه دید
<nkh> free-sinusx: اوکی، حال دردسر داری؟
<nkh> free-sinusx: آره
<nkh> اون LightDM هست بهتره
<nkh> می‌تونی احتمالا همون رو هم روی این اوبونتو نصب کنب
<nkh> کنی
<nkh> *
<nkh> ببین
<nkh> این دستور یادت باشه
<nkh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<free-sinusx> ولی قبلا روی 0910 بهتر بود از 1004 بهم ریخت دیگه نمی شه به این راحتی قشنگش کرد
<nkh> اگه سیستمت تو نصب کردن لاگین منیجر ترکید ، جی‌دی‌ام دیفالته و اگه حذفش نکرده باشی خودت، با این دستور تو ترمینال می‌تونی برش گردونی
<nkh> free-sinusx: آورین دقیقا از بعد ۹.۱۰ فکر کنم این ورژن جدید مزخرف اومد :دی
<free-sinusx> دستور جالبی به نظر میرسه دارمش
<nkh> free-sinusx: ببین اینجا رو
<nkh> http://iloveubuntu.net/lightdm-has-landed-oneirics-main-repos-natty-available-ppa
<free-sinusx> بگو
<nkh> LightDM on Natty
<nkh> via PPA
<nkh> اون تیکش کارتو راه می‌ندازه ۹۹٪
<free-sinusx> خیلی هم خوبه شما از چه توزیعی استفاده می کنی
<nkh> free-sinusx: الان با لوسید هستم ۱۰.۰۴ خیلی وقته ... ولی دارم بساطم رو جمع می‌کنم می‌رم تو فدورا
<nkh> پارسیدورا البته :دی
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> و کنارش آرچ
<nkh> اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ رو ۳۲ گیگ مخازنش رو آفلاین دارم، با اون نرم‌افزارا واقعا استیبل و عالیه ولی خب خیلی به کارم نمیاد
<free-sinusx> مگه کارت چیه البته شرمنده می پرسم
<nkh> free-sinusx: نه خواهش
<nkh> چیز خاصی نیس
<nkh> واسه برنامه نویسی و دانشگاه اینا
<nkh> مثلا واسه یه پروژه کاری حتی
<free-sinusx> چه زبانی؟
<nkh> یه چیز می‌خواستم کامپایل کنم ، جی‌سی‌سی ۴.۶ می‌خواست! مال خودش ۴.۳ بود ، با ۱۰۰ بدبختی کردمش ۴.۵ !
<nkh> آرچ واسه اینکه همیشه آپدیته واسه این کارا بهتره
<nkh> معمولا سی پلاس و شل اسکریپت :دی
<free-sinusx> کارشون که زیاد با هم فرق نمی کنه ها؟
<nkh> کار چی؟
<free-sinusx> توزیع ها
<nkh> ممم
<nkh> کم و بیش چرا
<nkh> تهش نه ها !
<free-sinusx> مثلا اگر بخوام از فدورا استفاده کنم خیلی باید بدوم دنبالش /
<nkh> اما خب مثلا واسه دسکتاپ و راحتی و اینا اوبونتو هم اپلیکیشن سنترش خوبه هم داکیومنت هاش زیاده ....
<nkh> هم استیبله تقریبا واسه دسکتاپ
<nkh> آرچ بیشتر  با سیستم درگیری ...
<nkh> فدورا یه جور دیگه
<nkh> اما همش تهش یه هسته لینوکسه و یه تعدادی نرم‌افزارهای آزاد پروژه گنو و غیره که دورش چیده شده
<nkh> free-sinusx: نه اصلا
<nkh> اتفاقا الان پارسیدورا اومد واسه همین که کسی که نصب می‌کنه دردسرش کم شه کلی نرم‌افزار روش داره
<free-sinusx> پس همین ابونتو رو بچسبیم بهتره فعلا
<nkh> تقریبا کسی اینترنت نداشته باشه راحت راحته توش
<nkh> مم
<nkh> چند وقته با لینوکس کار می‌کنی؟
<free-sinusx> مثل آریوس فکر کنم ها؟
<nkh> نه نه
<free-sinusx> مداوم 2 سال
<nkh> آریوس هم تقریبا هدفش همونه
<nkh> خب خوبه مداوممون تقریبا مث همه :دی
<nkh> پس وقتشه راهتو بوجوری :دی
<nkh> پارسیدورا دقیقا فدوراس
<free-sinusx> وگر نه من اولین بار فدورا 2 رو نصب کردم
<free-sinusx> یا ردهت 12
<nkh> فقط موقع نصب تعداد پکیج‌هاش زیاده و قابل انتخاب که هرچی می‌خوای نصب کنی، آریوس یه ریمستره ولی
<nkh> چه جالب
<nkh> من اول بار  فدورا ۶ بود
<nkh> بعد سوزه که هیچ وقت نتونستم زیاد توش دووم بیارم :دی
<nkh> بعد باز فدورا ...
<nkh> تا اینکه راحتی اوبونتو وسوسم کرد واقعا
<free-sinusx> من سوزه رو نصب کردم نامرد هری برنامه بخوای تو دی وی دی خودش داره
<nkh> از ۹.۱۰ به اینور اوبونتوم ، ۱۰.۰۴ که اومد دیگه رفتم روش تا ۳ سالش تموم شه که البته ممکنه برنگردم روش :دی
<free-sinusx> اما ابونتو خیلی ساده تر و راحت تره
<nkh> free-sinusx: آره
<nkh> اوبونتو واسه دسکتاپ واقعا راحته
<nkh> تازه اگه مث من مخازن رو آفلاین داشتی دیگه هیچی:دی
<nkh> سیستم آخ بگه تو ۲ ثانیه همه چی درسته
<nkh> یا بخوای چیزی نصب کنی ...
<nkh> یه جورایی این ۱۰.۰۴ اینقدر استیبل بود و کرمامو سرش خالی کردم خسته شدم دیگه :د
<nkh> :دال
<free-sinusx> من با یه چیز هنوز مشکل دارم
<nkh> چی ؟
<free-sinusx> نصب برنامه از سورس هنوز باش درگیرم
<nkh> آها
<nkh> خب آره بستگی به برنامه داره
<nkh> مشکلی که با اوبونتو داشتم سر جی‌سی‌سی به همین برمی‌گشت
<free-sinusx> این دستور بس صاحاب config
<free-sinusx> داقونم کرده
<nkh> کلی مچل شدم اروراش مال چیه ، تهش فهمیدم جی‌سی‌سی قدیمی بوده
<nkh> برای چه برنامه‌ای و چرا ؟‌
<free-sinusx> این جی سی سی همونه که نیاز برای کامپایل هس نه
<nkh> اون فقط می‌ره از فایلی که براش نوشتن و دستوری که تو بش می‌دی محیط رو آماده می‌کنه که برنامه رو make کنی
<nkh> اوهوم
<nkh> مجموعه کامپایلر‌های گنو هستش
<free-sinusx> مثلا من برنامه ذکر رو هیچ وقت نتونستم از سورس نصب کنم
<nkh> که سورس برنامه رو باش کامپایل می‌کنی تبدیل می‌شه به زبون ماشین، ینی به کد اجرایی
<nkh> خب
<nkh> باید دید چرا
<nkh> مثلا
<nkh> دیپندنسی‌ها
<nkh> آیا نصبه ؟
<nkh> نیست ؟
<free-sinusx> مثلا استارکل
<free-sinusx> یه بار نصب شد حالا نمیشه
<nkh> پکیج منیجر یه کارش همینه  که چیزی که می‌خواد نصب شه رو بررسی می‌کنه ببینه وابستگی هاش هست ؟ نسیت؟ ورژن‌هاش تداخل نداره ؟!
<nkh> تو نصب از سورس همیشه باید خودت همه این چیزا رو بدونی !
<nkh> که همین ...
<nkh> واسه مثلا ذکر
<nkh> یا استارکل
<nkh> یا هر نرم‌افزار ساده دیگه دسکتاپ
<nkh> ارزش نداره همه چیو خودت مدیریت کنی :دی
<free-sinusx> مثلا برا استارکل چطور نیشه فهمید؟
<nkh> واسه همین می‌گم اوبونتو واسه دسکتاپ خوبه ، همه چیزاش مخصوصا با این اپ سنتر جدید دیگه گرافیکی و راحت انجام میشه
<nkh> واسه استار کل و غیره اینا نداره !
<nkh> در کل
<nkh> باید بفهمی اروری که می‌گیری برای چیه !
<nkh> دیپندنسی هاش نصبه ؟
<nkh> اصلا خود ابزارای کامپایل نصب هست ؟
<free-sinusx> خب ممنون
<free-sinusx> خوشحال شدم
<free-sinusx> کار نداری
<nkh> نه سلامت باشی و موفق
<free-sinusx> خدانگهدار
<z32> sallam
<z32> Salam bache ha
<z32> kesi midoone ubuntu 11.10 saat chand miad ?
<z32> vaghan ke
<z32> inja hich ki javab nemide
<z32> in che servicie akhe
<z32> ah
<elina__> salam komak
<danialbehzadi> نیومد هنوز؟
<danialbehzadi> آقا مبارکه
<danialbehzadi> اومد رو صفحه‌ی اصلی
<HydrogenWS> دوستان سلام، روی سرورم مشکل دارم، کسی وقت داره کمکم کنه؟
 * miadbahrami  انتشار اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ مبارک 
 * miadbahrami http://blog.sepiaco.ir/1390/07/%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88-%DB%B1%DB%B1-%DB%B1%DB%B0-%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%84%DB%8C%D8%B3-%D8%B4%D8%AF/
<mFat> خبر انتشار اوبونتو در آزادراه:
<mFat> http://azadrah.net/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-is-here/
<narbeh> salam, 11.10 LTS e?
<vahid> narbeh: na]
<nkh> narbeh: salaaaam! na , 12.04 LTS e
<narbeh> vahid: nkh: are didam. bayad sabr konim ta 6 mah dige LTS biad biroon
<nkh> narbeh: من که دیگه می‌رم از اوبونتو طاقت نمیارم :دی
<narbeh> nkh: man jaye dige taghat nemiaram :D
<nkh|shaam> narbeh: :D
<miadbahrami> kasi hast
<SterniX> miadbahrami no ones home, leave your message after the tone :)
<miadbahrami> :)
<miadbahrami> SterniX, haji ba python file share kardi
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> sorry miadbahrami man py kar nistam
<SterniX> az lxsameer bepors
<SterniX> ya effazati
<miadbahrami> SterniX, ok nabood
<SterniX> vahid python baladi?
<vahid> SterniX: yadam rafte
<SterniX> vahid pas balad nisi
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> mamnon:)
<SterniX> miadbahrami ye sovale py dasht
<vahid> SterniX: hala vase chi mikhay?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, python -m SimpleHTTPServer 7000
<miadbahrami> SterniX, bahash mitooni ba terminal ye file ro share koni
<SterniX> miadbahrami ich wiese nisht
<SterniX> sorry
<miadbahrami> SterniX, bad ba http://ip sys:7000 file share shode ro too tamame shabake bebini
<miadbahrami> SterniX, chi
<SterniX> goftam neydonam aslan miadbahrami
<miadbahrami> SterniX, fahmidam  s ro too Simple bayad bozorg tipe koni man too terminal koochik tipe mikardam
<asdf_> salam
<asdf_> kasi hast
<SterniX> asdf_ salam
<asdf_> salam
<asdf_> ye soal dashtam
<SterniX> asdf_ age dost dari soaleto bepors
<asdf_> mer30
<asdf_> khaili manonam
<asdf_> yeki az karbaran javab dad
<asdf_> khaili mamnon
<asdf_> khaili mamnon
<asdf_> az hamegi
<asdf_> mer30
<SterniX> asdf_ ?!
<SterniX> chi shod?!
<asdf_> hichi mikhastam vase 64 bit beporsam ke amd zade tahesh ama cpu man inter hast
<asdf_> intel hast
<asdf_> ke yeki az karbaran site goftan faghi nemikone
<SterniX> khob bashe
<SterniX> shayad archituctresh amd64 bashe
<SterniX> va intell ham x86_64 support mikone
<asdf_> ama man filo mostaghim az site ubuntu gereftam faghat mishod 32 ya 64 bit ro moshakhas kard
<asdf_> harfi az amd o intel nabod
<SterniX> alan ba ubuntu hasti asdf_ ?
<asdf_> na ba win 7
<SterniX> bezan uname -a
<SterniX> to terminal
<asdf_> mikham beram be ubuntu
<SterniX> behet mige noe systemet chie
<asdf_> mer30
<asdf_> pasokh paida shod
<asdf_> khoshal misham be site ma sar bezanid
<asdf_> opda.ir
<SterniX> asdf_ freesoftware hast?
<asdf_> na app mobile hast
<SterniX> aha ok
<asdf_> rasti noskhe 32bit ram 6 ro ham support mikone
<asdf_> o ubuntu mesl win nist ke barname 64 bit ro 32 naiad
<asdf_> ya barname 32 bit ro 64 nayad
<SterniX> 32 bit ro mishe ro 64 nasb kard asdf_
<SterniX> linux32
<asdf_> pas faghi nemikone to application ha ke begi 64 bit barname kamtari dare
<SterniX> hamishe khob javab nemide asdf_
<asdf_> yani man 32 berizam behtare
<asdf_> man ba 6 gig ram o cpu core i7 ubuntu 32 berizam ya 64
<SterniX> asdf_ 64
<SterniX> i7 64biti hastesh
<asdf_> mer30
<asdf_> az rahnamaieton
<asdf_> shab khosh
<SterniX> khahehs mikonam asdf_
<SterniX> shabet aftabi
<SterniX> :)
<asdf_> bye
<SterniX> bedroud
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-14
<Guest81593> salam
<Guest81593> kasi hast komak kone
<Guest81593> systemam dare mimire
<SterniX> Guest81593 solaeto bepors kesi bood va balad bood javab mide
<Guest81593> salam
<SterniX> salam
<Guest81593> yadetone man disham omadan az ubuntu 64 bit porsidam
<Guest81593> ke kodom behtare
<SterniX> kho?
<Guest81593> esmam asdf bod
<Guest81593> hala ubuntu nasb kardam
<Guest81593> hame chi boda
<Guest81593> ama card graphico nasb kardam
<Guest81593> hame menu ha parid
<Guest81593> yani alan faghat ye safhe khali jolo rom hast
<Guest81593> o folder home
<Guest81593> hatta on menu ke bala bod ke mishod bahash system ro khamush koni o seda ro kam o ziad koni ham rafte
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> in ke chize hadi nist ke Guest81593
<SterniX> ghanon aval inke
<SterniX> dont panic = hol nasho
<SterniX> ghanone dovom RTFM hast
<Guest81593> chi
<Guest81593> hast
<Guest81593> faghat ye menu hast ke bahash mishe raft to home o bookmarka
<Guest81593> hamin
<SterniX> Guest81593 alan miyam
<SterniX> ye min sabr kon
<Guest81593> bsahe
<Guest81593> mer30
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<vahid> SterniX: ping
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<SterniX> vahid ma aval pong mikonim badesh ping :D
<SterniX> khoobi vahid ?!
<SterniX> partidi paeen emrooz?
<vahid> SterniX: mersi, na hanooz khab mondam :)
<vahid> SterniX: naraftam.
<SterniX> aha pas ye hekmati boode :D
<vahid> SterniX: are
<SterniX> emrooz khastam beram KLUG hishki nabood
<vahid> SterniX: ahan tatil bod?
<SterniX> hidensoft ham zang zade bood hamom boodam :(
<SterniX> bad fekr kard pichondamesh
<SterniX> kheili asabam beham rikhte
<vahid> :) bikhiyal
<vahid> toye gnome widget chi darim?
<vahid> SterniX: azin ha ke cpu usage neshon mide
<SterniX> nemidonam gnome masraf nemikonam
<vahid> SterniX: in gnome-shell ro chejoor mishe config kard?
<vahid> SterniX: kheili bastat mese mac shode
<SterniX> man xfce daram
<vahid> SterniX: manam ro computer desktop aweasom daram
<vahid> SterniX: vali in gnome-shell khodaeesh ghasahnge
<SterniX> man lxde va xfce kar mikonam vahid :D
<vahid> SterniX: daram genoot nasb mikonam tahala nasb nakarde bodam kheili bahale
<vahid> gentoo
<SterniX> gentoo manam nasb nakardam vahid
<SterniX> computer kharfan mikhad :D
<SterniX> ke man nadaram
<vahid> SterniX: na chetor?
<SterniX> vase cmpile kardan dige
<vahid> SterniX: are hamash bayad compile koni
<SterniX> man asabesho ndaram :D
<SterniX> bayad ye system dige dashte basaham vase in kar :D
<SterniX> raftam ye kvm begiram
<SterniX> yaro goft 30 toman
<SterniX> hangidam :)
<vahid> SterniX: :)
<vahid> SterniX: che kara mikoni ha
<SterniX> alan hichi
<vahid> SterniX: kvm mikhay chikar
<SterniX> dare az bikare asabam beham mirize
<Anis> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<hidensoft> WhiteCrow1, salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-15
<the-light> Guest26551: Are you vahid?
<SterniX> * fvahid is now known as Guest26551
<the-light> yeah
<Guest26551> the-light: bale
<the-light> Guest74131: dishab nabudam soal porside budi, emerge --sync barat miad repo e portage ro berooz mikone ke bare aval yekami tul mikeshe
<Guest74131> the-light: are vali kheili tool mikeshe ba in internet
<the-light> fvahid: dige hamine, soratet bala bashe zire 5-10 min tamame
<fvahid> the-light: kolan in gentoo nasbesh kheili setame :)
<fvahid> the-light: vali khosham omad
<the-light> fvahid: shayad betuni portage e hamun rooz ro begiri mostaghim
<the-light> fvahid: havaset bashe, chiz behesh begi ghahr kone, dige rah nemiad bata :))
<fvahid> the-light: man dvd live ro install kardam vali farghesho ba minimal nafahmidam ke che farghi mikone vaghti mikhay nasbesh koni
<the-light> fvahid: etefaghan nasbesh kheyli lezat bakhsh bude bara man :)
<the-light> fvahid: mage bara dvd e installer neveshtan?
<fvahid> the-light: are khobe vali sorate internet aziyatam kard
<fvahid> the-light: man ke chizi nadidam to doc hast ke mige gtk installer hast vali man peyda nakardam
<the-light> fvahid: pas chie dvd ro install kardi?
<fvahid> the-light: dvd live e ke gentoo ba X miyad bala ba chizaye mokhtalef, gnome o kde ..
<fvahid> the-light: albate ba kde login nemikone
<the-light> fvahid: dvd e pkg ziad dare o az pish amadast, minimal ro khodet compile o nasb mikoni harchi mikhay
<fvahid> the-light: are midonam vali natoonestam chizi peyda konam ke bebinam bayad chi kar konam
<the-light> fvahid: nasbesh kardi ya hamun live bala miarish?
<fvahid> the-light: live miyad bala
<fvahid> the-light: bara nasbesh chizi nadidam
<the-light> fvahid: chi ro che kar koni?
<fvahid> the-light: :) dvd live miyad bala vali tarigheye nasbesho nemidonam
<fvahid> hamin
<the-light> fvahid: man parsal ke mikhastam nasbesh konam chizi peyda nakardam ke az dvd beshe nasb kard
<fvahid> the-light: hamin dige manam chizi peyda nakardam
<the-light> nasabesh khodeti, age nasab bezaran ke dige gentoo nist :D
<fvahid> the-light: dar vaghe installer nadare
<fvahid> the-light: alan ye link midam ke mige gtk installer dare
<the-light> fvahid: na ta jaei ke midunam installer nadare aslan, bayad distro haye dige mesle sabayon ro test koni age mikhay nasb koni intori
<fvahid> wait
<the-light> ok bede
<amira> salam
<fvahid> the-light: man sare kar hastam felan natoonestam peyda konam, khabaret mikonam
<amira> seda miad
<amira> kasi inja nist
<the-light> fvahid: ok peyda kardi bede
<amira> :((((((((((((((
<amira> kasi nist komak kone
<the-light> !ask | amira
<lubotu3> amira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amira> سلام من دیروز اوبونتو 11.10 رو نصب کردم اولین بارم هست که اوبونتو نصب میکنم وقتی درایور کارت گرافیکمو نصب کردم و سیست رو ریستارت کردم تمامی منوهای روی دسکتاپ از بین رفت الان هیچ منویی ندارم
<fvahid> the-light: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2008.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3
<fvahid> the-light: kar pish omad dir shod
<the-light> fvahid: link i esmi chizi azash peyda nemikonam, nazade ham az source kar mikone ya binary
<the-light> fvahid: dakhel dvd e source i nist
<the-light> fvahid: This handbook has been replaced by a newer version and is not maintained anymore.
<fvahid> the-light: yani bara ayande hast?
<fvahid> the-light: :D
<fardin> سلام به همه اساتید من روی هارد دیسکم ویندوز ایکس پی ، 7 و سرور 2008 دارم حالا اوبونتو 11.10 رو هم می خوام نصب کنم .زمانی که به قسمت پارتیشن بندی می رسم هاردم رو نشون میده اما فقط گزینه new partition فعاله. آیا دلیلش اینه که من 4 تا primary partition  دارم ؟
<the-light> fvahid: male 2008 e in linki  ke dadi
<fvahid> the-light: in mano be eshtebah andakhte bood
<fvahid> the-light: vali soali ke to zehnam hast ine ke farghe beine inke minamal or livde dvd ro nasb konam nemidonam, chon instruction vase hardosh yeki hast
<the-light> fvahid: dvd ro agaram nasb koni binary e o ba koli desktop o package ke config shodan o amade, ama stage1,2,3 nasb koni marahele mokhtalef mesle compile o config ro bayad anjam bedi.
<fvahid> the-light: fek nakonam beshe dvd ro nasb kard, bayad hamom stage ro compile konam. mamnoon refigh :)
<the-light> aoon minimal cd e faghat baraye boot e avalie o nasbe baghiast, age ba chroot mikhay nasb koni aoonam nemikhay
<the-light> fvahid: yw
<the-light> fvahid: yani rooye partition ha click mikoni faal nemishe? logical haro nemiare?
<the-light> fvahid: sorry
<the-light> fardin:  yani rooye partition ha click mikoni faal nemishe? logical haro nemiare?
<fardin> فقط پارتیشن رو یک تکه نشون میده
<fardin> دکمه ها هم هیچ کدوم فعال نیستن
<fardin> به جز
<fardin> new partition
<momenian> salam.bebakhshid, man ye barname client-server neveshtam ke hey taghiresh midam.amma engar hamoun version avvalisho run mikone.chi kar konam ke taghirat ro befahme?
<the-light> fardin: hard ro nashnakhte ke, moshkele ghadimie, tuye forum ubuntu bayad bashesh
<fardin> مرسی
<momenian> ehtemalan dastoore rebuild ya clean nadare ke taghir ro injoori befahme?
<momenian> ba tashakkor
<SterniX> momenian : make clean
<pooyakhaloo> salam
<fardin> اگه با منی  نه نداره
<fardin> هارد من ساتا است ممکنه از این باشه
<saeed> salam be bacheha
<saeed> ye soal bi rabt be linux
<saeed> ki zabanesh khube?
<SterniX> oni ke zaban balade
<saeed> ki zaban balade?
<saeed> be kasi fekr kardan chi mishe?
<saeed> masalan vaghti ye madar be bachash fekr mikone?
<saeed> considering?
<saeed> ya
<saeed> attention?
<SterniX> attention mishe tavajoh
<SterniX> considering ham mishe dar nazar gerftan
<SterniX> be kesi fekr kardan mishe think of someone
<saeed> ye madar ke taze bache dar shode
<SterniX> eg. i was thinking of you last night, when they played the old bond movies
<SterniX> yani chi saeed ?!
<saeed> na ye chizi mesle residegi be ye bimar
<saeed> masalan dustet behet tavajoh mikone
<SterniX> take care of
<saeed> va be fekre moshkelete
<SterniX> my friend looks after me? or takes care of me
<SterniX> saeed he cares for me shayd in beytare
<saeed> mishe goft masalan :"thanks for considering"?
<SterniX> in yani inke mamnon ke dara nazar dashti
<SterniX> thanx for caring
<SterniX> in mishe
<saeed> javab ra yaftam. man raftam. bye
<Homayoon> سلام! کسی هست بتونه درمورد نت بینز کمکم کنه؟
<Homayoon> اوبونتو از رو مخازنش نت بینز رو حدف کرده
<Homayoon> دستی نصب کردم
<Homayoon> بالا نمیاد
<Homayoon> البته دفه اول که نصب کردم بدون مشکل اجرا شد
<Homayoon> دفعات بعدی هم باز میشه ولی محیطشو نشون نمیده
<the-light> Homayoon: az tooye terminal run esh kon, mizane moshkelesh chie
<Homayoon> اوکی
<Homayoon> (java:9397): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Homayoon> این چیزی بود که تو خروجی گرفتم
<the-light> hey everplays
<everplays> hey the-light
<the-light> everplays: chetori pesar
<everplays> zendam the-light, khodet chetori?
<the-light> everplays: ey badak nistam
<the-light> everplays: nisti chand vaghte :)
<everplays> zendegi sakhte the-light :)
<the-light> everplays: hum kheyli!
<Homayoon> the-light: moshkelam hal shod. mamnoon
<the-light> everplays: yw :)
<the-light> everplays: sorry eshtebah shod
<everplays> np
<asdf_> salam
<asdf_> bar tamame asatide aziz
<asdf_> salam
<asdf_> kasi mitone dalil in etefagh ro bege
<asdf_> to in ask malome
<asdf_> http://up6.iranblog.com/images/pvjz0kgh77uleh8025y9.jpg
<asdf_> kasi dalilo nemidone
<asdf_> yani hichka ta hala be in moshkel nakhorde
<asdf_> pas ye soal dige
<asdf_> kasi midone terminal chejori ejra mishe
<asdf_> oh oh ajale nakonid
<asdf_> yeki yeki javab bedid
<asdf_> seda miad
<asdf_> ooooooo
<asdf_> seda nemiad
<asdf_> are you speak emglish
<SterniX> befarma
<amirkhan> سلام
<SterniX> salam
<amirkhan> من یک سوال فوری داشتم ممنون میشم کسی جواب بده
<amirkhan> از کجا باید بفهمم که کارت گرافیکم نصب شده
<amirkhan> من همه کارای که سایت گفته بود کردم و گرافیک نصب شد
<SterniX> lsmod ro bezan amirkhan
<SterniX> bebin to liste module ha hast ya na
<amirkhan> ار کجا
<SterniX> yani chi az koja?!
<SterniX> bezan lsmod
<SterniX> bad bebin on module vase cart graphick onja hast ya nist
<SterniX> age hast yani khob hast dige va nasbe
<amirkhan> zadam
<SterniX> khob bekhon on listi ro kebehet mide
<amirkhan> خوب
<amirkhan> چی باید توش باشه
<amirkhan> اینجا اثری نیست
<amirkhan> یعنی دقیقا چی باید نوشته باشه
<SterniX> kart graohick ro mage nazadi badsh
<SterniX> insmod
<amirkhan> بعد چی من فقط دستور
<amirkhan> lsmod رو زدم
<SterniX> vaghti ke nasb kardi
<SterniX> chi kar kardi?
<amirkhan> الان میگم
<amirkhan> $ cd ~/; mkdir catalyst11.9; cd catalyst11.9/ $ wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run
<amirkhan> $ sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<amirkhan> $ sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<amirkhan> اینا رو زدم
<amirkhan> hala az koja befahmam ke nasb shode ya na
<amirkhan> رفتی
<amirkhan> کسی نیست
<amirkhan> کمک کنه
<amirkhan> paida shod
<amirkhan> مرسی
<amirkhan> dastoresho paida kardam
<SterniX> lsmod | grep fglrx
<SterniX> ino bezan
<amirkhan> nasbe
<amirkhan> مرسی
<amirkhan> با این دستور مشحصات اومد
<SterniX> ok
<SterniX> khosh bashi
<amirkhan> $ fglrxinfo
<amirkhan> فقط یه سوال دیگه
<amirkhan> harfe p ro chejori type konam
<amirkhan> zabon farsi nasb kardam
<amirkhan> ama p nadare
<SterniX> Ù¾
<SterniX> m
<amirkhan> مرسی
<amirkhan> خیلی ممنونم
<SterniX> khahesh
<amirkhan> bebakshid mishe ye soal dige beporsam
<amirkhan> chera inghadr sorate ubuntu man paiene
<amirkhan> yani man 7 64 bit ro mesl benz bala miovordam
<amirkhan> ama in khaili lag dare
<amirkhan> nakone bekhatere ine ke dual boot hastam
<the-light> rabti be doual boot nadare, momkene ye ja gir mikone, chand s bala miad?
<amirkhan> 10 ta 15
<the-light> ubuntu?
<amirkhan> bale
<the-light> aoonvaght win7 chand s ie?
<amirkhan> 20 ta 25
<amirkhan> bahse boot shodan nist
<amirkhan> bahse khode windows hast
<the-light> bala ke goftin boot!
<amirkhan> goftam system lag dare
<the-light> [21:03] <amirkhan> yani man 7 64 bit ro mesl benz bala miovordam
<amirkhan> na manzoram barname to win 7 bod
<the-light> ehtemalan male faal budane effect hatun bashe
<the-light> off eshun konin
<amirkhan> akhe yani ba system core i7 nemikeshe
<the-light> bishtar be graphic rabt dare o GPU esh
<the-light> bazi effect ha sanginan kolan off beshan OS behtar mikone
<amirkhan> chejori off konam
<the-light> desktop et Gnome  e?
<amirkhan> bale
<amirkhan> uani akhe ye banshee bekhad ejra she bayad 5 sanie tol bekeshe
<amirkhan> موزیک ساده پلی میکنم
<amirkhan> میزنم جلو
<the-light> tu unity nemidunam kojast bayad begardin :) age az compiz estefade mikone bayad tu menu ha donbalesh begardin
<amirkhan> چند ثانیه طول میکشه بره جلو
<the-light> ehtemalan system
<the-light> system monitor ro baz kon bebin chi dare cpu ro mikhore
<amirkhan> از کجا
<the-light> alt+f2 bezan, badesh benevis: system monitor
<amirkhan> mer30
<the-light> ubuntu o gnome nadaram ke begam daghighan kojast
<amirkhan> hanoz hastid
<amirkhan> be joz chandta barname sade hichi dige run nist
<amirkhan> ram ham hamash khalie
<amirkhan> cpu ham hamash khalie
<amirkhan> hichi ke bekhad cpu ya ram begire run nist
<SterniX> !ask | amirkhan
<lubotu3> amirkhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeus> fzerorubigd, salamn
<jeus> chetoori fooroood dokhtar golet chetoore ?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hasti ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: salam
<fzerorubigd> jeus: dokhtaram sheitoni mikone :D
<jeus> motmaeenam be babash nemirese ;)
<jeus> :))
<fzerorubigd> jeus: :D
<jeus> fzerorubigd, ye soal dashtam azat dar mored mysql ast
<fzerorubigd> jeus: ?
<jeus> U chetor matn farsi roo to mysql search mikoone ke bedoon moshkel kar kone ? fzerorubigd
<jeus> fzerorubigd, mesal man vaghti ino minevisam kar nemikone "SELECT name From table Where name like '%عل%'"
<fzerorubigd> jeus: string هات رو بذار utf-8 - general-ci
<fzerorubigd> jeus: بعد نگاه نکن به اینکه تو phpmyadmin قاطی میزنه همه چی رو کوئری با زبانی که باهاش داده ها رو گذاشتی بفرستی به mysql درست جواب میده
<fzerorubigd> مثلا اگه با جاوا نوشتی دیتا رو، با جاوا هم درست میخونه و جستجو هم درسته
<jeus> inarooo ham gozashtam Okeye ama vaghti م   ro mizanam bayad tamam محمد va میترا   va صمد roo peyda kone
<fzerorubigd> خوب مثلا با like م% امتحان کردی؟
<jeus> foorood daghighan khorojii migiran az barname mibaram too query browser mysql test mikonam javab nemide
<fzerorubigd> خوب گفتم همون کانکشن، همون برنامه
<jeus> fzerorubigd, foooooorooooood ye sooootttiiii aziiiiiim dade boodam :))))))) :)))))))) :))))))))
<jeus> in chand rooze nakhabidam hesabi oskol kardam
<Linuxforall> hi
<fzerorubigd> bar migardam jeus  :D
<jeus> dashtam vase ye field int like mizadam
<Linuxforall> slm
<fzerorubigd> jeus: :D
<Guest87626> salam
 * miadbahrami kasi midoone chejoori az archive linux makhazene mahali besazam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-16
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> ببخشید گیرم ما هی اوبونتو رو به روز کردیم
<ahmad> اون وقت اگر خواستیم \اکش کنیم
<ahmad> همه ی به روز رسانی هم که از بین میره نه؟
<ahmad> نمیشه یه کاری کرد که به روز رسانی هاشو ذخیره کنیم
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<the-light> !ask | ahmad
<lubotu3> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> نمیشه یه کاری کرد که به روز رسانی هاشو ذخیره کنیم
<ahmad> اوبونتو رو میگم
<ahmad> ;l;
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کسی نیست
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> نسخه ی دی وی دی اوبونتو رو از کجا دانلود کنم
<ahmad> نسخه ی دی وی دی اوبونتو رو از کجا دانلود کنم
<the-light> ahmad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<ahmad> چه جوری دانلودش کنم
<ahmad> ای بابا
<Linuxforall> سلام
<Linuxforall> hello
<Linuxforall> mostafa
<Linuxforall> why don't answer
<ahmad> نسخه ی دی وی دی اوبونتو رو از کجا دانلود کنم
<miadbahrami> ahmad, wait
<miadbahrami> ahmad, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<miadbahrami> kasi ba cups kar karde
<miadbahrami> ?
<ahmad> کدوماشو دانلود کنم
<the-light> ahmad: baste be cpu et bayad download koni
<the-light> tozih dade jelosh 32 && 64 bit i ro
<ahmad> \س این چیه
<ahmad> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<ahmad> پس این چیه
<the-light> balasho bekhuni neveshte: Daily Build
<ahmad> مال من ۳۲ بیتی هست
<the-light> i386 ro download kon ahmad
<ahmad> فقت؟
<ahmad> چیزه دیگه ای رو نمیخواد
<the-light> ye system amele kamele, badesh age chizi khasti bayad dasti nasb koni
<the-light> ahmad: msg nadin, haminja farghesho goftam
<the-light> Dailu build yani roozane sakhte mishe o update mishe
<ahmad> ببخشید اگر میتونید فارسی بنویسید
<ahmad> لطفا
<ahmad> بگید
<the-light> Daily Build قاعدش اینه روزانه آپدیت میشه و ساخته میشه
<the-light> اما اگر تاریخ هردوتا لینک رو ببینی مال ۱۲ اکتبرن
<the-light> پس هردوشون مال یه روز هستن. فرقی نداره کدوم رو بگیری
<ahmad> اینجا ۴ i386
<ahmad> isj ;n,l
<ahmad> کدومو دانلود کنم
<ahmad> [   ] MD5SUMS                     12-Oct-2011 17:19  111    [   ] MD5SUMS.gpg                 12-Oct-2011 17:19  198    [   ] SHA1SUMS                    12-Oct-2011 17:19  127    [   ] SHA1SUMS.gpg                12-Oct-2011 17:19  198    [   ] SHA256SUMS                  12-Oct-2011 17:20  175    [   ] SHA256SUMS.gpg              12-Oct-2011 17:20  198    [   ] oneiric-dvd-amd64.iso       12-Oct-2011 17:16  1.5G  Install/live DVD 
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> هر چارتارو
<the-light> فقط اونایی که با پسوند .iso هستن رو باید دانلود کنین
<the-light> بقیشون یا کلید هستن
<the-light> یا برای دانلود از تورنت و چیزای دیگه
<ahmad> امثال اینو چی
<ahmad> MD5SUMS
<ahmad> MD5SUMS.gpg
<ahmad> SHA1SUMS
<ahmad>  SHA1SUMS.gpg
<the-light> MD5SUM برای چک کردن درست دریافت شدن دی‌وی‌دی/سی‌دی هست
<ahmad> SHA256SUMS
<ahmad> SHA256SUMS.gpg
<the-light> کپی نکنین اینجا
<ahmad> مثلا باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> پس او اون ۴ رو دانلود کنم
<the-light> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso
<the-light> اینو بگیرین بقیشون فعلا به کارتون نمیاد
<ahmad> چرا
<ahmad> من میخوام کامل کامل باشه
<the-light> به اندازه‌ی بقیه دقت کنی میبینی چند کیلو یا ۴ مگ بیشتر نیستن
<the-light> فایل ایزو رو بگیرین تمام سیستم عامل داخل اونه
<the-light> بقیش برای چک کردن درست دانلود شدن و سینک کردن و غیرست که ربطی به سیستم عامل نداره
<hale> salam
<hale> کسی میتونه بگه فرق IKE  و ESP چیه: جزئیات نمیخوام یه چیز کلی
<hale> encryption and entegirity to ipsec che farghi daran
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> جواب سلام واجبه
<ahmad> یکی لینک دانلود دی وی دی اوبونتو رو بده
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> ;l;
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> یکی لینک دانلود دی وی دی اوبونتو رو بده
<pourabed> ahmad: dvd ya cd ?
<pourabed> ahamad cd ya dvd ? waseye i386 ya AMD ?
<ahmad> دی وی دی
<pourabed> i386 ya AMD ?
<ahmad> ۳۲ بیتی
<ahmad> intel
<pourabed> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<ahmad> فرق میکنه
<ahmad> amd , intel
<ahmad> برای مت ۳۲ بیتی
<pourabed> are fargh daran
<pourabed> in male intel 32bit bood & inam md5 = 8044d756b7f00b695ab8dce07dce43e5 *ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<ahmad> این لینکی که دادید ایا قانونی هستش
<ahmad> و مال خود اوبونتو هستش
<ahmad> ؟
<pourabed> are age be domain negah koni mibini ke male ubuntu hastesh
<ahmad> راستی این سوپر اوبونتو چی؟
<pourabed> super ubuntu nadarim , super OS darim
<pourabed> ke ye distro az ubuntu hastesh kami shakhsi sazi shode
<ahmad> راستی یه برنامه متن باز بود که مثل فلش \لیر عمل میکر اسمش چی بود؟
<pourabed> flash player ?? yaani chi !!! bihstar tozih bedin ke betoonam rahnamaeitoon konam
<ahmad> یک برنامه  متن باز بود که مثل فلش پلیر عمل میکر
<ahmad> د
<ahmad> اسمش چیه؟
<ahmad> ؟
<pourabed> ahmad goftam bishtar tozih bedi na inke khode harfeto tekrar koni :D
<ahmad> ببینید
<pourabed> ye barname hast too donyaye open source ke media player khoobi hastesh & khoshkele , esmesham " XMBC " hastesh
<ahmad> یک برنامه ای که متن باز باشه
<ahmad> و بتونه مثل فلش پلیر فیلمهارو در اینترنت نشون بده
<pourabed> age donbale barname hasti ke film ro too net pakhsh kone ke ziade , yekish kaffein
<ahmad> لینکشو میدید
<ahmad> لطفا بهترین باشه
<ahmad> ولی فلش \لیر نباشه
<ahmad> چیه چیزه دیگه
<ahmad> باشه
<pourabed> kaffein bar asase QT sakhte shode & age bekhay ba ubuntu nasbesh koni momkene crash kone , behtare ba kubuntu kar koni
<ahmad> ساز گار با اوبونتو چی دارید
<pourabed> walla man kheyli waghte ba ubuntu kar nakardam wali mitooni too software manageresh search koni
<pourabed> website daram , be dardet mikhore ?
<ahmad> مثلا چه دردی؟
<pourabed> website daram ke tv online !!!
<ahmad> ا
<ahmad> بده ببینم
<ahmad> چی شد؟
<pourabed> IM dadam , check kon
<ali__> Salam
<somaye> salam
<ali__> tebghe in pic ubuntu 10.4 ta 2013 support mishe dorosteh ?
<ali__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle.png
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<AM3n> sala,
<AM3n> salam
<AM3n> shabe hamegi bekheyr
<AM3n> inja kesi ba wimax irancell connecte?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-08
<jeus> razavi, salam
<jeus> razavi, khoobi
<razavi> jeus, jan ghorbooonet!!
<razavi> hozare aziz dar morede dalile ghabool nakardan "ETH0" kesi chizi midone???
<razavi> hozare aziz dar morede dalile IP ghabool nakardan "ETH0" kesi chizi midone???
<jeus> razavi, man midooonam :D
<jeus> jeus, Behet nemigam delet besooze
<jeus> razavi, http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/SmartQuestions
<RealSlimShady> نح
<RealSlimShady> من در مورد پارتیشن بندی سوال دارم
<RealSlimShady> الان مینت 13 رو دانلود کردم
<RealSlimShady> میخوام نصب کنم
<RealSlimShady> میخواستم بدونم شیوه صحیح پارتیشن بندی
<RealSlimShady> چطوریه؟
<M522> سلام
<M522> دی‌روز یه لینوکس مینت۱۲ نصب کردم که یه مشکل‌ی باهاش دارم و ن‌می‌تون‌م فایل‌های آفیس ۲۰۰۷ و ۲۰۱۰ رو باهاش باز کن‌م؛ هم‌اون XMLها
<M522> تو انجمن هم چیزی واسه‌ش پیدا ن‌کردم، کس‌ی هست که لطفا راه‌نمایی کن‌ه؟
<M522> بسته‌ی آفیس‌ش، لیبره‌ست. تو پس‌وند‌های ذخیره ش هم حمایت می‌کن‌ه ولی باز ن‌می‌کن‌ه؟
<mahmood> hello mans, i have a question about becoming a newcomer to ubuntu?does
<mahmood> and boyd can help me to become familiar with it?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-09
<hammid> سلام کسی هست؟
<glad_> سلام دوستان، من می خوام تو دبیان یه برنامه unstable (البته اگه درست گفته باشم) نصب کنم اما اجازه بهم نمی ده کسی هست کمک کنه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-10
<ruhidelta> hi to all
<saeed_D> سلام دوستان
<saeed_D> یه سوال داشتم
<saeed_D> چجوری میشه سرعت اینترنت رو توی اوبونتو افزایش داد؟
<saeed_D> هیچکس نیس جواب منو بده؟
<whitecrow1> saeed_D, manzoret ro nemifahmam
<saeed_D> ببین
<saeed_D> من یه  لبتاب دارم که روش ویندوزه
<saeed_D> سرعت دانلودم اونجا ۱۳۰ هست
<saeed_D> بعد توی اوبونتوی پی سیم سرعت دانلودم حداکثر ۱۰ هستش
<saeed_D> IPV6 رو هم غیر فعال کردم
<saeed_D> بازم تغییری ایجاد نشد
<whitecrow1> saeed_D, to windows ham ba wifi connect mishi ?
<saeed_D> من با کابل کانکت میشم
<saeed_D> البته با لبتاب با وای فای
<saeed_D> ولی قبلا که ویندوزم در کنار اوبونتو داشتم همین مشکل رو داشتم
<whitecrow1> fek konam in dostemon betone komak et kone ebraminio
<saeed_D> مرسی
<ebraminio> saeed_D: man hads mizanam sorati ke migi too Internet Download Manager didi, chon ye download manager khoob bara ubuntu man nadidam hadeaghal, az afzooneye "down them all" too firefox estefade kon bara download hat
<saeed_D> با یو گت و خود ترمینال که دانلود میکنم اینجوری میشه
<ebraminio> saeed_D: oona sorateshoon baz be internet download manager nemirese. tajaee ke man midoonam barname e mesle Internet Download Manager az chand ta connection hamzaman bara download estefade mikone amma wget o ina na
<whitecrow1> saeed_D, ba aria2c mitoni chand connection e download koni
<ebraminio> saeed_D: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<saeed_D> ممنون دوستان
<saeed_D> @whitecrow چجوری میشه درصد پیشرفت رو توی آریا فهمید؟
<whitecrow1> saeed_D, use koni motevajeh mishi khodet
<sepehr> slm mishe
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-11
<whitecrow1> clear
<whitecrow1> ops
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-12
<whitecrow1> the-light, ping
<the-light> whitecrow1: chong :P
<whitecrow1> the-light, distro et chi e alan ?
<the-light> whitecrow1: mint
 * whitecrow1 nemidone mint pkg hash signature dare ya na
<whitecrow1> fzerorubigd, ro arch pkg hat signature hash valid e ?
<fzerorubigd> whitecrow1: are valide
<whitecrow1> fzerorubigd, thanks dude
<abdoreza> sala
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza> ye soal daram dar mored arios
<razmsm> سلام میشه لطف کنید و تفاوت پارتیشن ها یمحتلف رو بگید و همچنین برای هر پارتیشن چقد فضا اختصاص بدم
<razmsm> منظورم var home,srv,opt , ...
<razmsm> من بار اولم هست که از کانال دارم استفاده میکنم میشه لاقل ۱ چیزی بگید که مطمعن بشم درست کار میکنه
<razmsm> الو
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-13
<bahare> سلام . بچه ها کسی می دونه چجوری میشه بدون اتصال به اینترنت اوبونتو 12 رو نصب کرد؟؟؟
<anoNxeRo> bahare, dvdsho mage nadari?
<bahare> نه ندارم! از کجا باید گیرش بیارم؟؟؟
<anoNxeRo> bahare, niyazi nist be internet vasl bashi bara nasb barnamehaye payash
<bahare> میخوام simplescalar نصب کنم توش اما باید وصل شم به نت تا اول اوبونتو رو کامل نصب کنم
<anoNxeRo> bahare, sabr kon
<anoNxeRo> alan miyam
<bahare> :))
<anoNxeRo> bahare, ubuntu ro nasb kardi?
<bahare> na hanuz
<bahare> alan ru systeme khodam nistam
<anoNxeRo> bahare, biya pm
<bahare> chi???
<anoNxeRo> bahare, nvm
<anoNxeRo> bahare, bara nasbe simple scalar niyaz be gcc dari
<bahare> are
<anoNxeRo> va ye chandta tool dige
<bahare> bale
<anoNxeRo> va niyaz be vasl shodan be internet nadari
<anoNxeRo> age mibini uubuntu mikhad vasl she ehtemalan bara update shodane
<bahare> chera
<bahare> aval bayad vasl sham & ubunto ro kamel az sitesh nasb konam bad un narmafzar ro nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> bahare, bara nasb ubuntu niyazi be vasl shodan be internet nist
<anoNxeRo> tahala ubuntu ro nasb kardi bahare ?
<bahare> na, aval ubuntu ro bayad nasb konim bad berim terminal ye seri dastoor ro az unja vared konaim ke ba un dastoorat vasl mishe be sitesh va ubunto ro kamel dawnload mikone bad gcc & chanta chize dge ro nasb mikone.
<anoNxeRo> khob injor ke migi nist bahare
<bahare> pas che jurie????
<anoNxeRo> in seri dastorat
<anoNxeRo> update va upgrade hastan ke osolan niyazi nist
<bahare> yani un dastoorat ro nazanam??
<anoNxeRo> na osoalan niyazni nist
<bahare> yek min sabr kon dastoorat ro biaram barat
<anoNxeRo> bahare, chizi ke moheme ine
<anoNxeRo> apt-get install gcc
<anoNxeRo> bad ke nasb kard, mizani ./configure va baghiye
<bahare> khob??
<anoNxeRo> ta barname nasb beshe
<anoNxeRo> age library dige niyaz dasth to marhale ./configure bet mige
<anoNxeRo> bad ono nasb mikoni
<bahare> vaghty in dastoor ro zadam khodesh nasb mishe? az koja giresh biare? niazi be etesal be intenet nist?
<anoNxeRo> bara nasb gcc hast
<anoNxeRo> bara nasb ;library haye morede niyaz hast
<anoNxeRo> vali bara nasbe barnamat nist
<anoNxeRo> dastresi be internet nadari bahare ?
<bahare> khob alan chikar nkonam??
<bahare> na ;|
<anoNxeRo> be hich vajh nadari bahare ?
<anoNxeRo> masalan to uni?
<bahare> na,
<anoNxeRo> ok inkaro mitoni bokoni
<bahare> computer ro boland konam bebaram uni??!
<anoNxeRo> hala chera davat miyad :/ fek kardam laptop dari
<bahare> na lahnam arume fek mikoni
<bahare> alan rah nadare
<bahare> begu man tahamolesh ro daram
<anoNxeRo> wait
<anoNxeRo> bahare, systemet chiye 32? 64?
<bahare> fek konam 32:|
<bahare> systeme ghadimie
<bahare> pentium 4
<bahare> behesh nemiad 64 bashe:))
<anoNxeRo> reshtat chiye bahare ?
<bahare> sakhtafzar
<bahare> anam lazeme vase nasb?!:))
<anoNxeRo> khob toe ke reshtat sakhtafzare
<anoNxeRo> memari mage nakhondi?
<anoNxeRo> mage nemidoni cheghad moheme?
<anoNxeRo> :/
<bahare> chera:|
<anoNxeRo> ok bebin daghigh chiye
<anoNxeRo> age nadidiye
<anoNxeRo> 32 ro begir nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> bahare, http://linuxshop.ir/product_info.php?products_id=1064
<bahare> khob bad????
<bahare> naaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bahare> che khabare???
<bahare> gheymatesh cheghade????
<bahare> kamele ? tush hame chi dare?? nakhad dobare be net vasl sham!
<bahare> az rahe dge nemisha??:|
<anoNxeRo> are hamechi dare
<anoNxeRo> dige niyazi nist vasl shid
<bahare> az jaee nemitunam be downloadam??
<anoNxeRo> chera mitoni bahare
<bahare> sorcehash ro
<anoNxeRo> az internet
<bahare> ?
<bahare> chejuri?
<anoNxeRo> to 11ta dvd ro mikhay dl koni?!
<bahare> manzuram ine dawnload konam az net bebaram khune nasb konam???
<anoNxeRo> bad hazer nisi systemet vasle she be net :/
<bahare> are dge
<bahare> ma inim
<bahare> be 16500 toman miarze:))
<bahare> nemiarze?
<anoNxeRo> chand nafarin mage?!:D
<anoNxeRo> man ke be gerftane makhazen eteghadi nadaram be shakhse
<anoNxeRo> vali kheili inkaro mikonan
<bahare> ye nafar
<bahare> age majbur shin eteghad peyda mikonin:)
<anoNxeRo> majbor shodam
<anoNxeRo> vali nakardam
<bahare> pas chikar kardi??
<bahare> begu manam hamun kar ro bekonam
<anoNxeRo> hichi vasl shodam be net dl mkardam
<bahare> che juri?
<anoNxeRo> bahare, ba irancelam mitoni vaslk shiya
<bahare> akhe ziad sharj nemigire??
<anoNxeRo> ye baste gprs begir
<anoNxeRo> ba on kar kon
<bahare> az in raygen ha???
<bahare> un vaght mahdud ist mge?
<anoNxeRo> na rayegan na bahare
<anoNxeRo> az ina basteha ke pool midi
<bahare> midunam!
<anoNxeRo> bad behet mahdodiyate trafick mide, ke arzontar dar miyad dar as
<anoNxeRo> l
<bahare> mahdudiate dawnload nemide?
<bahare> masalat ta ye hadi mituni be daewnloadi!
<anoNxeRo> 200MB bahare
<anoNxeRo> bastegi be bastash dare
<anoNxeRo> ta 2GiB ro ham bet rah mide
<bahare> nemidunam
<bahare> bayad hamin kar ro bekonam
<bahare> age dvd ro bekharam dardesaresh kamtar nist :|
<anoNxeRo> chera
<bahare> rahe dge ee ham ke nadare?!!!
<anoNxeRo> bahare, harchi rah begam bazam donbale rahe digie!
<bahare> na khob, ye rahe bi darde sar! alan ino bekharam adresesh mashhade ta berese dastam term tamum mishe
<anoNxeRo> bahare, pasfarda dame khonate
<anoNxeRo> man khodam sefarsh dadam
<anoNxeRo> bahone alaki migirya! ;/
<bahare> e!
<bahare> to ke az in kara nemikardi!!!
<anoNxeRo> man goftam sefaresh dadam
<anoNxeRo> nagoftam ke ino kharidam ke ;)
<bahare> aval sefaresh dadi bad avord dare khonatun bargardundi
<anoNxeRo> na bar nagardondam
<anoNxeRo> 3-4sal pish ina bood
<anoNxeRo> ye dvd opensuse, gentoo va film elephants dream ro baram ovordan
<bahare> alan siti nadare ke faghat unaee ro ke mikham ro dl konam???
<anoNxeRo> akhe bahare malom nis chiya mikhay ke :/
<bahare> malume
<bahare> ?A;.VT6tB@
<bahare> bebakhshi
<bahare> flex
<bahare> build-essentioal
<bahare> bision
<anoNxeRo> bahare inkaro bokon
<bahare> bison
<anoNxeRo> khode bison koli libarary dare
<anoNxeRo> injori khodeto azab midi
<bahare> man 16500 bedam bishtar azab mibinam
<bahare> :))
<anoNxeRo> :/
<anoNxeRo> migam mikhay kolan reshtato avaz koni :/
<bahare> chera?
<anoNxeRo> chon ke vase kar ba linux kamtar azab bebini
<bahare> nakone vase site bazaryabi mikini
<anoNxeRo> man vase tamame prozhe haye azad bazaryabi mikonam
<bahare> man vase pul kharj kardan azab mibinam na vase kar ba linux
<bahare> un site ro miarefi kon dge
<anoNxeRo> kodom site ro?
<bahare> hamin ke mitunam azash dl konam dge
<anoNxeRo> sab kon
<anoNxeRo> bahare, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<anoNxeRo> bahare, inaro mikhay masaln http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/devel/
<bahare> dustam mige :) gcc ro ta ye jaee nasb karde error dade majbur shode az aval nasb kone che juri mitune ghabli ro pak kone??
<anoNxeRo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libs/
<anoNxeRo> che errori?
<anoNxeRo> ba chinasb karde?
<anoNxeRo> compile karde?
<anoNxeRo> az to software centre nasb kardi
<anoNxeRo> ba apt-get?
<anoNxeRo> compile kardi?
<anoNxeRo> ba dpkg
<anoNxeRo> bayad malom koni
<bahare> nemidune!!
<anoNxeRo> error chi besh mide?
<bahare> ye siti budi un ro copy paste karde
<bahare> in site: http://www.igoy.in/simplescalar-installation-made-simple/
<anoNxeRo> ino didam bahare
<anoNxeRo> mdonam
<anoNxeRo> hala moshkel chiye?
<bahare> alan migam
<anoNxeRo> hmm chera cross compile mikhad
<bahare> dustam:
<bahare> من تمامی مراحل نصب را دنبال کردم و با موفقیت انجام شد.مرحله آخر برای ویرایش فایل cxxmain.c  دچار مشکل شدم.این فایل در دایرکتوری مربوطه یافت نمیشود.(در هیچ یک از دایرکتوری ها یافت نمیشود)
<bahare> ye error dge samira@ubuntu:~/simplescalar/gcc-2.7.2.3$ make LANGUAGES="c c++" CFLAGS="-O" CC="gcc" echo "__foo () {}" > dummy.c ./xgcc -B./ -DCROSS_COMPILE -DIN_GCC   -O -I/usr/include -c dummy.c /home/samira/simplescalar/sslittle-na-sstrix/bin/ar rc libgcc1.null dummy.o make: /home/samira/simplescalar/sslittle-na-sstrix/bin/ar: Command not found make: *** [libgcc1.null] Error 127
<anoNxeRo> inja paste nakan
<anoNxeRo> !
<anoNxeRo> midoni in chi dare mige?!
<anoNxeRo> :/
<bahare> pas koja paste konam??
<anoNxeRo> pastebin.com ya pastie.org
<anoNxeRo> !paste | bahare
<lubotu3> bahare: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bahare> uno vel kon, error chi mige???
<anoNxeRo> samira dostet, tamame marahele be dorosti narefte
<anoNxeRo> vase haminirad dare
<anoNxeRo> bahare, man felan miram
<anoNxeRo> khaste shodam badan miyam
<bahare> bashe mersi az rahnamaeeet!
<bahare> :))
<anoNxeRo> Applet, khod sozi nakardi?
<Applet> na hnooz:d
<anoNxeRo> ay baba!!!
<Applet> forsat nashod khob
<Applet> bayad amadegisho dashte basham ya na
<anoNxeRo> nakhastim aslan!!!
<Applet> khob behtar. injoori manam rahat taram:D
<anoNxeRo> dige age rahnamait kardam Applet !!
 * anoNxeRo poshte dastesho dagh mikone dige rahnamie khafan bekesi nakone!
<Applet> kootah bia dg, javoonam o kolli arezoo:'(
<sterNiX> salam fvahid
<sterNiX> chetori?
<fvahid> sterNiX: salam mamnon, to khobi?
<sterNiX> che khara fvahid ?
<sterNiX> shenidam zan gerfti fvahid ?
<sterNiX> fvahid☣ mamnon pesar man khobam:)
<fvahid> sterNiX: are :)
<fvahid> sterNiX: to chi gerefti?
<sterNiX> man chi gerefta?
<sterNiX> man chan rooz pish ye sarmakhordegi gerfte boodam fvahid
<sterNiX> :D
<fvahid> sterNiX: alan khobi?
<sterNiX> are fvahid man khobam!:)
<sterNiX> fvahid☣ mobarak bashe
<pari> salam.kasi midone chetore mishe error haye eejad shode zamane nasbe gcc ro bartaraf kard?
<sterNiX> pari☣ are erroresh chiye?
<pari> untu:~/simplescalar/gcc-2.7.2.3$ make LANGUAGES="c c++" CFLAGS="-O" CC="gcc" echo "__foo () {}" > dummy.c ./xgcc -B./ -DCROSS_COMPILE -DIN_GCC   -O -I/usr/include -c dummy.c /home/samira/simplescalar/sslittle-na-sstrix/bin/ar rc libgcc1.null dummy.o make: /home/samira/simplescalar/sslittle-na-sstrix/bin/ar: Command not found make: *** [libgcc1.null] Error 127
<sterNiX> dostet sob inja bood
<sterNiX> ya khodet bodi par?
<pari> doostam bood:D
<sterNiX> are hads zadam
<sterNiX> chon systemeo toro copy kard
<sterNiX> in error ro to dashti
<pari> manzuret chie?
<sterNiX> pari☣ pm ro chek kon
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-14
<Abbass> WeLCoMe BaCk  maleknet
<Abbass> maleknet ahle abadan
<Abbass> ipit ke be onjaha mikhore lol
<Abbass> WeLCoMe BaCk  shahinism
<shahinism> ‎;-)
<Abbass> khob bego ty
<Abbass> kamet miyad
<Abbass> AJaB !!!
<Abbass> WeLCoMe BaCk  bahare
<Abbass> bezar man dragonama join bedam
<Abbass> Hmmmm...
<Drag0on> \\\\\\\\-\\\\\\-WeLCoMe BaCk Drag0on -//////-/////////
<Abbass> !seen shahinism
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Drag0on>  Abbass In shahinism To Hamin Channele Yek Negah Be NickList Bendaz
<Abbass> !p n p
<Drag0on>  Dashtam Tv negah Mikardam MadarBozorgam Omad Kanala Avaz Kard Goft eee dashti Tv negah Mikardi :/ Pa^Na^Pa Dashtam Garmesh Mikardam Bara SHoma Ta Biyayn
<Abbass> !jok
<Drag0on>  Ali^123 ::..::  lore khabide bud mian bolandesh konan mibinan pin code mikhad.
<Abbass> !sms
<Drag0on>  NiloofaR ::..::  Khube man! Siß ra chidam ta bedani : TO ra mikhaham na behesht ra...
<Drag0on> ||||||||| WeLCoMe BaCk bahare  ||||||||
<Drag0on>  <> <> <>WeLCoMe BaCk kkk  <> <> <>
<bahare> sala
<Abbass> salam
<bahare> bache ha kasi hast package haye ubuntu ro dashte bashe
<Abbass> :!
 * Drag0on BOoOoOoOOOoooosSSssssszzzzzZZZZZZ :-*
<Abbass> man nadaram :S
<bahare> mersi
<Abbass> KHaHesH
<Abbass> Your WeLCoMe
<Abbass> pm ra khondi bahare
<bahare> are
<Abbass> mitoni har moghe miyay net onja ham biyay ?
<Abbass> age eshkal nadashte bashe
<Abbass> man 2 sale onja ra sabt kardam
<bahare> ok
<Abbass> hata to serveraye jahani ham be sabt resondam
<Abbass> 13 sal ham jelo jelo tamdid kardam
<Abbass> ama ma iraniya eybemon ine hame ba ham dastamon to ham nist
<Abbass> age az tarigh site khasti biyay http://client00.chat.mibbit.com/?server=irc.iranweb.org&channel=%23Iran
<bahare> ki inja ubuntu kheili khub balade???
<Abbass> nemidonam vala
<Abbass> manam taze omadam
<Abbass> ama 1 ja adres midam behet
<Abbass> 1ki hast be name adrian
<Abbass> iraniye
<Abbass> reyis it 1 ki az daneshgaha america
<Abbass> khorakesh injor chizast
<Abbass> irc.iranirc.com
<Abbass> in adrese servereshe
<Abbass> roome #help va #iran
<bahare> komak mikone??
<Abbass> 100%
<Abbass> ama aksaran shaba hast
<Abbass> alan onja sate 2 bade nime shabe
<Abbass> age rafti barash pm bezar
<bahare> ;))
 * Drag0on bahare ;-) chiye kalak?
<Abbass> ya mitooni sitesham beri
<bahare> ok. mersi
<Abbass> http://www.sanandaj.net/
<Abbass> injas sitesh
<Abbass> sabtenam koni
<bahare> Drag0on, chi chie???
<Drag0on> .s$" bahare "Ss. dast az Saram Bardar .
<Abbass> Drag0on bote mane
<Drag0on> .s$" Abbass "Ss. Bekhandam Ya Gerye Konam :)) :'(
<Abbass> bot talk
<Abbass> age rafti to sitesh sabtenam kon barash payam bezar
<Abbass> ya aslan 1 bakhsh to sitesh rah andazi kon bara hamin ubonta
<bahare> okkk
<Abbass> on asheghe siteshe :D
<Drag0on>  WeLCoMe BaCk alabd 
<alabd> Drag0on: thanks ,
<Drag0on> .s$" alabd "Ss. Hmmm ?
<Drag0on> ?`??`?? -=WeLCoMe BaCk TCIGSM =- `??`??`?
<Drag0on> §§§§§WeLCoMe BaCk TCIGSM §§§§§
<Drag0on> §§§§§§§§WeLCoMe BaCk fzerorubigd §§§§§§§§
<M522> سلام و وقت به خیر
<M522> مشکل‌ی دارم تو استفاده از پرینتر «اچ‌پی لیزرجت ۱۳۲۰» تو لینوکس مینت۱۲ و اوبونتوها از ۱۰/۱۰ تا ۱۲/۰۴؛ تو فدورا و زیرمجموعه‌ی اون مشکل‌ی ن‌داره و شبیه ویندوز کار می‌کن‌ه ولی تو اوبونتو حتی با hplipهم درست و درمون کار ن‌می‌کن‌ه
<M522> از خودِ سایتِ اچ‌پی هم ن‌تونست‌م درایوری واسه‌ش پیدا کن‌م؛ گفت‌م شاید این‌جا کس‌ی ب‌تون‌ه به‌م کمک کن‌ه مشکل رو حل‌ش کن م
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-07
<sami_> slm khobin man ba axel daram chiziro download mikonam ama chon site filtere nemishe bachi downloadesh konam ine axel khob bashe sari betonam begiramesh
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-08
<soal> salaaaaaaaaaam
<soal> bachehaa
<soal> kaci midoone
<soal> in error
<soal> maale chie
<soal> ?
<soal> is not accessible incorrect function
<soal> :?
<reza> salam
<reza> خسته نباشید
<reza> کسی هست
<reza> راهنمایی کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-09
<eternite> salam
<PROGRAMMER> HI
<Guest77884> KASI MIDOONE UBUNTU 13.10 OOMADE YA NA?
<Guest77884> HI KASI MIDOONE UBUNTU 13.10 OOMADE YA NA?
<anoNxeRo> sitesho chek kardi?
<nika_> slm
<nika_> chetori dar linux ba barname  uGet mitavan dowload kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-10
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
<mehrdad> sallam.man barname poshtiban vga laptop ra az sayt ba pasvand:tar download kardam vali nemitonam nasb konam
<mehrdad> albateh balad nistam. abalin bareh daram ba ubuntu kar mikonam
<mehrdad> hichkas nist be man komak koneh
<mehrdad> failhaye tar ra chegoneh nasb konim?
<ahmadhesni> tar.gz ro che joori bayad nasb kard?!! too install filesh zade ./configure & make & make install
<ahmadhesni> ./configure ok mishe vali make -> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-11
<Mahmood> salam
<Mahmood> khasteh nabashi,chetor misheh service haye startup ra ba ye farman neshon dad?
<shahramlok> سلام به همگی
<shahramlok> کسی آن هستش
<shahramlok> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-12
<casy> # help
<r00t-persian> salam
<r00t-persian> kesi hast
<r00t-persian> ?
<r00t-persian> salam
<r00t-persian> kesi nistesh ?
<MHA152> r00t-persian: سلام
<MHA152> سوالت را بپرس شاید جواب گرفتی
<MHA152> r00t-persian:بپرس دیگه
<r00t-persian> mikahsam bebin kesi baland psybnc rah andazi koneh
<r00t-persian> ?
<MHA152> r00t-persian:میشه لطفا فارسی تایپ کنید؟
<r00t-persian> na
<MHA152> r00t-persian:چرا؟
<r00t-persian> aziz misheh spam nadi ageh chiz baldi dar mord bnc begid mamnon ageh na spam nadin
<MHA152> r00t-persian: فارسی بنویس تا بفهمم چی میگی شاید بتونم کمکت کنم شایدم نتونم
<r00t-persian> ageh chizi taalan nafhmidi keh hichi ...
<r00t-persian> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-13
<omid> salam bar dostan
<omid>  inja kasi az federa sar dar miyare?
<omid> help please
<omid> !!!!
<omid> federa bala nemiyad!!!
<sadegh> سلام
<sadegh> کسی هست کمک کنه؟
<sadegh> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<sadegh> کمککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککک
<sadegh> کمک
<sadegh> کمک
<sadegh> میخوام دانلود کنم
<sadegh> نمی دونم کدوم یکی رو دانلود نم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-06
<farid> سلام
<farid> ببخشید!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-07
<ReZa> salam
<MasterPiece> salam
<ReZa> ozr mikham ye rahnamaii mikhastam
<ReZa> ye barname mesle Psiphon baraye Ubuntu Gnome3 nist?
<MasterPiece> http://gg.gg/IrcBehaviors
<MasterPiece> http://gg.gg/IrcBehavior
<MasterPiece> ReZa, Try with Gtunnel ,
<ReZa> in linki ke dadin be karam nemiad!
<ReZa> ye barname proxy mikham faghat
<ReZa> ke kolle dastgah tunnel beshe
<sajjadsoori> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-08
<edrock> کانال فارسی آی آر سی پایتون داریم؟
<MasterPiece> edrock, bale #python-ir
<bagher> salam
<bagher> bebakhshid ye soal dashtam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-09
<mahdi> salam
<adel> salam
<adel> niaz be komak daram
<adel> kasi hast betoone rahnamaiy kone?
<Azitrex> soal ro matrah kon harki betuneh komak mikoneh
<Azitrex> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<adel> rastesh man taze karam
<adel> az tarighe forum va porsesho pasokh kheily kond pish mire ke be javabe soalam beresam
<adel> niaz be kasi daram ke ye 10 min vaght bezare sohbat konam bahash
<adel> emkanesh hast?
<Azitrex> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior ro khundi ?
<Azitrex> jahateh ashnaee bishtar ba irc lazemeh ke bekhunish
<adel> bale
<Azitrex> ageh soali dashti aval google kon
<adel> ama khob ghabool konid ke avayel kheily sakhte ta adam rah biofte
<Azitrex> peyda nakrdi irc begoo
<Azitrex> inja salam o cheturid o komak mikham o inaro begi kasi javab nemideh
<Azitrex> soal ro faghat bayad matrah koni bishtar
<adel> ok
<adel> 1- linux faghat yek sisteme amelie ke bayad ba neveshtan dar terminal kar kard?
<adel> yani shabie win nist ke narmafzar ha mohite grafiki dashte bashan/
<adel> ?
<Azitrex> kheir , terminal 1 vaseteh text based hast ke ba kernel ertebat migireh
<Azitrex> ageh ubuntu ro dideh bashi mohiteh graphici ham dareh
<adel> man mint ro nasb kardam
<Azitrex> graphicesh chie ? cinamon ?
<adel> fekr mikonam roo base ubuntu hast ba kami narm afzar haye az pish nasb shode
<adel> doroste?
<adel> bale
<Azitrex> khub pas chera soaleh terminal ro matrah kardi ?!
<adel> akhe
<Azitrex> graphic ro ke dideh budi !
<adel> donbale yek narm afzar hastam
<adel> mesle cisco vpn ya openvpn
<adel> ya proxifire
<adel> ama harchi search mikonam
<Azitrex> dg ?
<adel> ba terminal kar mikonan
<Azitrex> khub baraye permission terminal niaz dari
<Azitrex> magar inkeh permission az ghabl bedi
<Azitrex> ba terminal kar kardan ham sakht nis
<adel> narm afzare grafiki vojood nadare bara proxi va vpn?
<adel> man ghablan ha dos kar kardam
<Azitrex> chera umadi samteh linux ?!
<adel> ama na reshtam computere va na mortabet ba oon
<adel> faghat mikham linux ro yad begiram
<Azitrex> ke chi besheh ?
<Azitrex> hadafet chie /
<Azitrex> ?
<adel> alaghe mandam
<adel> be gajet ha
<adel> va pc
<adel> va internet
<adel> mikham linux ham yad begiram
<adel> kar haye rooz mare ro ba linux anjam bedam
<Azitrex> koli pdf farsi o amoozesh tasvirie linux to net hast
<Azitrex> begir unaro bebin
<adel> masalan yeki az moshkelatam ineke
<Azitrex> alan k avalesheh koli soal hato to una mituni javabeshu peyda koni
<adel> az software center chizi migiram
<adel> ama vaghti nasbesh tamam mishe
<adel> nemidoonam koja mire
<Azitrex> software center chie ?!!
<Azitrex> man felan miram baadan miam , un chizaee ke goftam ro boro download kon bekhun linux yad nagiri azash zadeh mishi
<adel> ok
<adel> merc
<tro> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-10
<soroosh> salam
<soroosh> no one is here??
<ehya1> دوستان کسی طریقه ی صحیح درست کردن یه آی آر سی امن با وی پی اسای هپ هاستو میدونه؟
<Azitrex> hey anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> hi Azitrex
<Azitrex> cheturi anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> sepas Azitrex khodet cheotri
<Azitrex> shokr man khubam
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, shenidam zamaneshu zaid kardan :D
<anoNxeRo> be man nemikhore Azitrex
<monajem> سلام
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, yani un ghanoneh kam shudaneh bache ham nemikhureh behet ?
<monajem> سلام
<monajem> salsm
<monajem> salam
<Parham-shz> salam
<Parham-shz> agha man taze mikham linux ro taze shoru konam
<Parham-shz> kodum noskhe az ubuntu ro nasb konam?
<Azitrex> che nozkheh haeeshu dari ?
<Parham-shz> 12.04 va 12.10 va 14.04
<Azitrex> khub version jadideh bug kamtari dareh
<Parham-shz> pas pishnahad shod 14.04?
<Azitrex> shoma benz 1990 ro tarjih midi ya 2010 ?
<Azitrex> 1 chizeh badihie
<Azitrex> ama ageh 13 ro migofti mogoftam na chun moshkel ziad dasht
<Parham-shz> akhe noskheye jadid ke taze miad avalesh ye meghdar bug tare va serfe jadid budan behtar nist
<Parham-shz> mmnoon
<Parham-shz> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-11
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> kasi midune chetori ba testdisk kar konam
<mahdi> ???
<farid> سلام  بر استادین گرامی
<farid> چرا هیچ موقع کسی جواب نمیده؟
<MasterPiece> salam farid
<MasterPiece> chon inja IRC hast, kasi inja nayoomade ke faghat javab bede be shoma, age kari nadasht va dastesh baz bood javab mide, topic: ttp://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<MasterPiece> farid_, Welcome again ;)
<aoa> سلام اینجا کسی تجربه کار با لاتک را داره ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-05
<emadsmart> Salam Doostan kasi Online hast alan?
<emadsmart> soal dar morede debian dashtam
<emadsmart> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-08
<amir_> hi
<amir_> any body there?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-09
<noodi> hi
<noodi> any body?
 * noodi slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
<locodir-user> hi all
<andrew__> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-10
<Mohsen_> سشمشئ
<Mohsen_> سلام
<Mohsen_> صبححح بخیر
<soheilsaghian> سلام
<soheilsaghian> کسی هست ؟
<mohsen_> hi
<mohsen_> any body here?
<mohsen_> :)
<mohsen_> no
<mohsen_> !!!!!!
<mp7> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-12
<hype> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-13
<ali_> join
<rayeshman> What?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-14
<javadkhof> hi
<feri> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-15
<New_> Salam
<New_> Kesi has komak kone ?
<New_> Ey baba
<Elliot> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-16
<jali_> سلام
<jali_> میکروفن در ابونتو نویز داره
<jali_> می خوام مثلا تو تلگرام استفاده نویز داره
<jali_> echo-cancelled رو نصب کردم کمی بهتر شده ولی باز نویز داره
<jali_> اینجا کسی راه حلی داره متشکرم
<jali_316> سلام
<jali_316> 		میکروفن در ابونتو نویز داره
<jali_316> 	می خوام مثلا تو تلگرام استفاده نویز داره
<jali_316> 	echo-cancelled رو نصب کردم کمی بهتر شده ولی باز نویز داره
<jali_316> 	اینجا کسی راه حلی داره متشکرم
<ansari> سلام
<ansari> hi
<mahdiiiix> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-09
<reza> jklok
<reza> ;l;';';
<alireza> jkm,hj
<reza> vnbmb
<alireza> jmnjhn\
<alireza> gfhn
<alireza> jgh
<alireza> hgj
<alireza> hj
<alireza>  بغالع
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-10
<ahmadreza87> salam
<ahmadreza87> :p
<ahmadreza87> hi
<ahmadreza87> hadi vcbvbvgfgvbvv khejalat nakeshin
<ahmadreza87> ta in vaghte shab ke bidarin
<ahmadreza87> hadaghal ye chizi begin
<ahmadreza87> dooztan
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> na be chat room hai yahoo be on sholooghi na be khalvati inja
<ahmadreza87> :)) pass piri . chat room haye yahoo ro yadete
<ahmadreza87> hamintori tasadofi oon safheyi ke jelot baze ro linkesh ro bede maham bekhoonim agar khoondanie
<ahmadreza87> :)
<ahmadreza87> hala in vaghte shab inja che mikoni
<ahmadreza87> ?
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> az bikarye dada
<ahmadreza87> :)
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> چرا فارسی تایپ نمیکنی
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> فینگلیش سختت نیست
<ahmadreza87> من راحتم با فینگلیش
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> من زیاد عادت ندارم به فینگلش
<ahmadreza87> مهم نیست به هر حال
<ahmadreza87> هر جور عشقته
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> به نظر تو منوی سمت چپ تو پی وی پی میگن!!!
<ahmadreza87> تا به حال بیتکوین و این جور ارز هارو خریدی ؟ اصلا تو کارش هستی ؟
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> نه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> تو چی
<ahmadreza87> منظورم اینه که امن هست تو ایران دوروور این جور چیزا بچرخیم کلا
<ahmadreza87> منم نه
<ahmadreza87> داشتم میرفتم سراغش
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> ظاهرا تو ایران غیر قانونیه
<ahmadreza87> ولی کلا خیلی مشخصات میخوان + حتما باید با آی پی ایران خرید کنی از سایتشون
<ahmadreza87> یه مقدار قضیه بوداره
<ahmadreza87> غیر قانونی که نیست تا اونجا که دیدم ۵ ۶ تا سایتی تو کار خرید فروشش هستن
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> سایت ها باشند دلیل بر قانونی بودن نیست
<ahmadreza87> بنظرم یه مقدار بیت کوین حدود ۷ ۸ میلیون بخری شاید تا ۵ ۶ سال بعد پول قابل توجهی بشه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> الان چیزشکن قانونیه نه
<ahmadreza87> درسته
<ahmadreza87> ولی جایی هم ندیدم قانونی باشه که این جور ارز هارو منع کرده باشه
<ahmadreza87> خلاصه فعلا زوم روش نیست
<ahmadreza87> میشه خرید و نگهش داشت مثلا برای ۱۰ سال بعد
<ahmadreza87> که بیتکوین قیمتش بکشه بالا
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> فکر کنم از فرمانده نیرو انتظامی شنیدم
<ahmadreza87> نمیدونم
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> اخه این پشتوانه اره
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> بخصوص کشوری مثل ما که تحریمه
<ahmadreza87> الان زیاد حوصله بحث رو ندارم ولی کلا پیشنهاد اینه که یک بیتکوین سرمایه گذاری بشه تا ببینی چی میشه در آینده
<ahmadreza87> صبر کن
<ahmadreza87> https://coiniran.com/%d8%a8%db%8c%d8%aa%da%a9%d9%88%db%8c%d9%86-%d8%ad%d8%a8%d8%a7%d8%a8-%d9%86%db%8c%d8%b3%d8%aa%d8%9f/
<ahmadreza87> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW5NaGHcNHE
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> منی که چیزی در در مورد سازو کارش نمیدونه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> اول باید بره یاد بگیره
<ahmadreza87> درسته
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> من یه یه کتاب الکترونیکی در مورد بیت کویین تو اینترنت دیدم وقت نکردم بخونمش
<ahmadreza87> میشه لینکش رو بدی ؟
<ahmadreza87> فارسی ؟
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> به اسم جویندگان بیت کویین
<ahmadreza87> آهان
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> از سایت کتابراه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> اره فارسیه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> نمیشه دانلود کرد باید نرم افزارش رو نصب کنی
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> هم نسخه اندرویدی داره هم ویندوز
<ahmadreza87> چه مسخره
<ahmadreza87> https://rayabook.net/index.php?option=com_hikashop&ctrl=product&task=show&cid=28522&name=bitcoin-concepts&Itemid=1620&category_pathway=
<ahmadreza87> این مثل اینکه جدید اومده
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> البته اینی که من گفتم رایگانه
<ahmadreza87> سازو کارش هم توضیح داده یا نه
<ahmadreza87> اگر پی دی افش هست یه نگاهی میندازم
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> بجز این چیزی که رایگان باشه سراغ نداره
<ahmadreza87> بابا مطلب یه زبان فارسی کلا نداریم تو این زمینه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> من زیاد نخوندم اره من چند صفحه خوندم توضیح داده بود
<ahmadreza87> خوبه پس
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> همین بیت کویین یه فرصت درست میکنه برای کسایی که کلاه برداری کنن
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> مثل شرکت های هرمی
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> یا همین بازاریابی شبکه ای
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> شما منبع رایگان کتاب مقاله ای سراغ ندارید؟
<ahmadreza87> خب هر چیزی یه باگایی داره
<ahmadreza87> معمولا تو نت سرچ میکنم
<ahmadreza87> مقاله علمی انگلیسی سایهاب هست
<ahmadreza87> کلا تو نت سرچ کن
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> فارسی
<ahmadreza87> نه
<ahmadreza87> نمیشناسم
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> انگلیسی سخته
<ahmadreza87> درسته
<ahmadreza87> این روزا ویندوزیا از چه فیلترشکنی استفاده میکنن ؟
<ahmadreza87> معمولا
<ahmadreza87> اوضاع وی پی ان فروش ها چجوریاست
<ahmadreza87> خبری داری
<ahmadreza87> ؟
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> نه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> خبر ندارم
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> من لینوکس استفده نمی کنی
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> مگه لینوکس استفاده نمیکنی؟
<ahmadreza87> پس اینجا چه میکنی ؟
<ahmadreza87> من اره
<ahmadreza87> کلا میخوام ببینم اوضاع چجوریاست
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> من تاحالا وی   پ  ی ا  ن استفادده نکردم
<ahmadreza87> ایرانی ؟
<ahmadreza87> بدون فیلتر شکن که نمیشه وبگردی کرد
<ahmadreza87> یک در میون سایت ها فیلترن
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> مگه تور نیست دیگه فکر نکنم به و  ی  پ  ی  ا  ن نیاز باشه
<ahmadreza87> تور سرعتش پایینه . مشکل کپچا هم داره
<ahmadreza87> ولی اگر آی اس پی مشکلی ایجاد نکنه فیلترشکن های دیگه عالی میشن
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> اره بره گوگل کپچاش اذیت میکنه
<ahmadreza87> کلا باید ۷ ۸ تا فیلترشکن خوب بشناسی تا بتونی با نت ایران سر کنی
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> ویندوز فری  گیت خوبه
<ahmadreza87> ببین من میرم ۱۰ دقیقه دیگه میام
<ahmadreza87> اگر خواستی میتونیم ادامه بدیم
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> الته با بعضی سایتا مشکل داره
<ahmadreza87> :P
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> منم برم بخوام شبخوش
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> ا راستی اگه عدا بیای لاگ ایدیت همینه
<vcbvbvgfgvbvv> ا راستی اگه بعدا بیای لاگ ایدیت همینه
<ahmadreza87> پس شب خوش
<ahmadreza87> به عبارتی صبح بخیر
<ahmadreza87> :))
<ahmadreza87> من میرم
<ahmadreza87> فعلا بای
<ttt> join
<kardinal> .
<mahdi> how can i purge entire of the lamp of my laptop?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-12
<Saeedt99> سلام یوزر من غیرفعال شده اشتباهی با وی پی ان وارد فروم شدم اینطوری شد.
<jonnes> hello world :D
<jonnes> Somebody online?
<jonnes> i just say something
<U___> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-13
<Saeed> Slm
<Saeed> چجوری میشه.اپلیکیشن های ویندوزو تو لینوکس اجرا کرد
<Saeed> !؟
<Saeed> ?!
<Saeed> !؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-15
<rexkax> salam
<rexkax> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-08
<Peyam> samo aleik
<ziarati1377> Invalid desktop entry file: '/usr/share/applications/pt7.desktop'هنگام اجرای پکت تریسر این خطا نمایش داده میشود
<Peyam> samo aleik dash mashtiaie gol
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-10
<ilola> سلام و خسته نباشید. از مدیران انجمن اوبونتو کسی اینجاست؟ سوالی داشتم
<Sadegh> like
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-11
<im4n> salam
<im4n> kasi online hast?
<kia> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-12
<ilola> سلام و خسته نباشید. از مدیران انجمن اوبونتو کسی اینجا هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-10-11
<MJnanakar> salam
<captainpick> خیلی گلی
